# Horny Meter



## Rathkhan

On a scale of 1-10, without any deep thought, give your number for right this second!


----------



## Bearsy

I'm at about a 2-3 right now


----------



## Rathkhan

I'm sitting at about a 7! LOL which will die off when I fall asleep!


----------



## Anjula

Right now? 1


----------



## freakyfred

1! I'm writing christmas cards!


----------



## Melian

1 - that would be the average, for me.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

hmmmmmmmmmm 3


----------



## biglynch

about 8... and i got to go to work. sad times.


----------



## femaleseat

About an 11! I'm at working and its raining and yukyyyy. And that's when my mind starts wandering....


----------



## Rathkhan

Awake agan! In the mornings, I'm easily at a 10.


----------



## fritzi

freakyfred said:


> 1! I'm writing christmas cards!



Looks like you're clearly not putting enough love into your Christmas cards, so to say!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm about a 5. But i'm at work.

I'm sure in the proper company i'd be about a 12.  





Crazy hormones.


----------



## analikesyourface

about a 7.


----------



## imfree

F**king hornometers can be so difficult, at times. The old-school analog meter shows 9.75, but the new digital meter shows 9.82, +/- 1%, +/- 1 in the last digit, so the best I can figure is that I'm just j**king horny!


----------



## rellis10

1, my sex drive has hit rock bottom in the last few days. It'll be back soon


----------



## WVMountainrear

About a 7 right now.


----------



## CarlaSixx

1. I'd put less if I could, but your scale is 1 to 10. Lol.

I've only hit a 10 maybe 5 times in all my life. So sad.


----------



## FishCharming

2. i just ate dinner and im all full and sleepy


----------



## charlieversion2

Warp 9.985, I tend to run hot.


----------



## LeoGibson

I pretty much cruise at around 7-8 at all times, going up from there. It rarely drops below that. At present it is at 7.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> I pretty much cruise at around 7-8 at all times, going up from there. It rarely drops below that. At present it is at 7.



That's pretty much me too, actually. :doh:


----------



## BChunky

I agree. I always hover around a 7 or 8


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> That's pretty much me too, actually. :doh:



I can't speak for you, but feeling that way is one thing, if I could act on it as often as I like, I'd get a lot less sleep at night.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> I can't speak for you, but feeling that way is one thing, if I could act on it as often as I like, I'd get a lot less sleep at night.



I don't know if I'd get a lot less sleep at night, but I'd definitely be online less and not watch as much TV.


----------



## chicken legs

If I'm looking at this site or something similar, a 5..minimum


----------



## KHayes666

I'll be pretty blunt about this so this post will not be for the easily offended.

I'm normally an 8-10 but after I cum I'm at 0 for a few hours. I don't mind snuggling after sex but my sex meter goes so low Kim Kardashian could barge through the door and shake her ass right in my face and I'd most likely be uninterested.


----------



## chicken legs

10 currently and grrrrrr a minute ago.


----------



## freakyfred

KHayes666 said:


> so low Kim Kardashian could barge through the door and shake her ass right in my face and I'd most likely be uninterested.



If Kim Kardashian shook her ass in my face, my level would drop too. amirite

*shot*


----------



## Rathkhan

Yeah I'm at a pretty peaked 10 right about now! I'll tell you, the women of this site get me there every time!


----------



## Melian

freakyfred said:


> If Kim Kardashian shook her ass in my face, my level would drop too. amirite
> 
> *shot*



LOL. My husband always says she looks like a goat, and that her (ex) husband looks like a giant, Down's syndrome retard.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> LOL. My husband always says she looks like a goat, and that her (ex) husband looks like a giant, Down's syndrome retard.


 
Her husband does look like that! He's the strangest looking dude.


----------



## Surlysomething

I just wrote something pretty snippy and just deleted it. Haha.

But.

Sometimes, beggars can't be choosers. That is ALL.


----------



## LeoGibson

freakyfred said:


> If Kim Kardashian shook her ass in my face, my level would drop too. amirite



Nope. Can't agree with you there sir. Say what you will about her lack of any appreciable talent, and question just what it is that makes her a celebrity, question why it is that the one sister looks nothing like the other two, but do not disparage dat ass. It is spectacular.:bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have a girl crush on Kim. Follow celeb gossip if you want, but there's some heavy business-minded brainwork behind her image. She's a great business woman and she's gorgeous, too. 

Plus... totally jealous of her hair and false lashes. Totally.


----------



## Shosh

CarlaSixx said:


> I have a girl crush on Kim. Follow celeb gossip if you want, but there's some heavy business-minded brainwork behind her image. She's a great business woman and she's gorgeous, too.
> 
> Plus... totally jealous of her hair and false lashes. Totally.



She does have beautiful hair and exotic eyes. It is her Armenian heritage.


----------



## hallowjak

31...is that a number? Yes. At 31.


----------



## vinarian

Well I just ate some pumpkin pie, so its currently 3.14159, but give me a few minutes and it'll be 9 again.


----------



## Rathkhan

Hmmm yep, laying in bed with about a 9 *nods* Could have been a 10 but... meh it's almost 4am.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I seem to have lost my mojo this past year.

2


----------



## imfree

Presently, 78 RPM. 

View attachment 78 enhancer wb sm.jpg


----------



## cakeboy

About a 5. I'm not horny enough to have sex right now but I could probably fake chop a DJ's Mom.


----------



## lovelocs

6. I'm keeping it warm on the back of the stove.


----------



## Anjula

8...damn, damn, damn


----------



## Bighairyman

Anjula said:


> 8...damn, damn, damn



Need any help?


----------



## Deanna

I idle at 7


----------



## Rathkhan

I am SO at a 10 right now!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Anyone wanting quarter-hourly updates on how erect my penis is can visit my website here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone wanting quarter-hourly updates on how erect my penis is can visit my website here.



*OUT OF FUKKIN REP............win win*


----------



## handsomebeast

Anjula said:


> 8...damn, damn, damn



everytime I see that foxy pic I jump to an eight at least...


----------



## freakyfred

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone wanting quarter-hourly updates on how erect my penis is can visit my website here.



My future domain.


----------



## Vageta

1,621 ...or somewhere near there


----------



## rellis10

Back up to about an 8


----------



## PinkRodery

7 or 8. It's where I usually am.


----------



## charlieversion2

are we allowed to post twice 

About a 6. Just saw "I spit on your grave"(2010)


----------



## Ninja Glutton

10

MILF at the gym = boner town, PA


----------



## charlieversion2

Ninja Glutton said:


> 10
> 
> MILF at the gym = boner town, PA




Is that near Intercourse?


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Is that near Intercourse?



Off-topic, but I love that there's a town called Jersey Shore in Pennsylvania


----------



## CastingPearls

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Is that near Intercourse?


And Blue Balls, PA and Paradise, PA are in opposite directions.

Naturally.


----------



## *Ravenous*

Mines is always a 10...lol im a chronic masturbator hahaha:eat2:


----------



## freakyfred

Today's been a 8ish methinks. I think I'm making up for being a 0 all week heh @[email protected]


----------



## Rathkhan

Have to say, sitting at a very stiff 11 right now! I haven't masturbated in like... 3 days!! *bangs my head against a wall*


----------



## Goreki

A two. I'm too tired and bloody to feel like fucking.


----------



## Mordecai

6

So, basically about normal.


----------



## FishCharming

a 1. i spent all weekend doing no-pants dance and i am just all loved out. boom goes the dynamite


----------



## chicken legs

I'm at "tee hee hee, squeals" at the moment. Found some tasty eye/ear candy while checking out my old job's youtube channel.


----------



## Broadside

So much going on, starting to get stressed, getting all my Christmas shopping done, car just broke down, huge projects at work... I don't have time to be horny.

I'm at a 4 I think... though with the right glance I could easily go up to 11.


----------



## Dromond

1 is average for me. Right now I'm at zero.

I talk a good game, but in reality medication has amputated my sex drive.


----------



## Zowie

Dromond said:


> 1 is average for me. Right now I'm at zero.
> 
> I talk a good game, but in reality medication has amputated my sex drive.



Look at it this way, at least you avoid spewing a "omg u so sexxxiii let's make sex :wubu::smitten::eat2::eat1:" comments that way, and just come off as charming, intelligent, and incredibly witty.



In other news, I'm so horny, I would kill to have my thighs clamped around someone's ears and/or hips.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Look at it this way, at least you avoid spewing a "omg u so sexxxiii let's make sex :wubu::smitten::eat2::eat1:" comments that way, and just come off as charming, intelligent, and incredibly witty.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I'm so horny, I would kill to have my thighs clamped around someone's ears and/or hips.



If the person's really flexible, they could do an awesome backbend so you could clamp around their ears AND hips. How hot would that be, eh?

I'm at a 1. Well, 1.5 when I think of Dromond. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond

Zowie said:


> *Look at it this way, at least you avoid spewing a "omg u so sexxxiii let's make sex* :wubu::smitten::eat2::eat1:" comments that way, and just come off as charming, intelligent, and incredibly witty.



Awwww. :happy:

As for the part in bold, eugh. I would never talk like that, even if I were at 10+ on the scale.


----------



## Mordecai

Zowie said:


> Look at it this way, at least you avoid spewing a "omg u so sexxxiii let's make sex :wubu::smitten::eat2::eat1:" comments that way, and just come off as charming, intelligent, and incredibly witty.



I thought those comments were all the rage this year!


----------



## Bearsy

At like a 9... 9.5 right now

Damn, double damn, and an extra pint of damn for the weekend.


----------



## samuraiscott

I think I usually sit at about an 8 all the time, but I can easily go to 10 in a second. I guess you could say I always run hot.:wubu::blush:


----------



## otherwhere

at a solid maxed out. have a lesbian friend who walked over and gave me an impromptu lap dance just to give me blueballs.


----------



## cakeboy

At a rock-hard 10 right now. I'm naked, coated in olive oil and ready to go all night. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Anjula

9  how much I love those nights


----------



## Rathkhan

otherwhere said:


> at a solid maxed out. have a lesbian friend who walked over and gave me an impromptu lap dance just to give me blueballs.



LOL Now that's a friend!!


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> 9  how much I love those nights



I bet on those nights you are a very fun girl! Speaking of which, I am now at a 10!


----------



## biglynch

Im on a serious sexytime drought. Im at least 9 right now.


----------



## ManBeef

IVE BEEN WAITING A LOOOOONG AS TIME!!! I don't wanna be a slut && bone someone I am not emotionally attached to. So I've been at a steady 10 to the tenth power. I feel bad for that special lady for I will rain sexual DOOM onto her unexpecting loins


----------



## Rathkhan

Sporting Christmas Wood! I'm at a 10!!


----------



## jayduhgr8

1 no reason to be horny right now.


----------



## Rathkhan

I think I'm pushing 11 on a 10 scale meter!!


----------



## ManBeef

... I'm at a 1?


----------



## Goreki

I'm at a fucking 15 or something. Stupid, stupid internet!


----------



## Mordecai

6!

Oh, wait that's upside down. 6!

...I'm bad at numbers.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm horny ALL the time. And, I've noticed that most of you are too.


----------



## rellis10

The lowest I've been since christmas is probably a 9


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Probably an 8, and likely because I know I'm not getting laid for at least a week thanks to my vacation, and I've really gotten used to the sex every day or two thing.


----------



## Rathkhan

JenFromOC said:


> I'm horny ALL the time. And, I've noticed that most of you are too.



*groans* Nearly all the time!!


----------



## Dromond

Try some saltpeter.


----------



## djudex

It's been too long, my horn-o-stat has stopped functioning.


----------



## banjo

Negative 15. I just feel chilled out and it's the last thing on my mind. That's how i like to be


----------



## freakyfred

Oops I thought I clicked the "Awesome things you want to do before you die?" thread and was seriously confused with all the numbers.

That said I'm probably a 9 atm


----------



## Anjula

My PMS is killing me, 2?


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> My PMS is killing me, 2?



Boo for PMS Pain!!


----------



## ManBeef

I had a rad session with my super head honcho last night so in at a 2. I feel like getting a Devito by watching some chubby porn but I really don't feel like beating it right now. So im good


----------



## WVMountainrear

dfjdfkjkjfdijmfdlkofjdl

That was me beating my forehead off of the keyboard. High. I'm a really high number. :doh:


----------



## meangreen

JenFromOC said:


> I'm horny ALL the time. And, I've noticed that most of you are too.



Exactly . 



7.


----------



## deadlysyndrome

JenFromOC said:


> I'm horny ALL the time. And, I've noticed that most of you are too.



couldn't have said it better myself.hah.
ugh. ) :


----------



## Rathkhan

deadlysyndrome said:


> couldn't have said it better myself.hah.
> ugh. ) :



=\ Way above 10 right now I think!!


----------



## mars_mike

definitely feeling off the charts as well, and been that way a few days. Hopefully I can find some way soon of relieving the pressure


----------



## JenFromOC

Anjula said:


> My PMS is killing me, 2?



PMS makes me about a 641 on a scale of 1-10.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Rathkhan said:


> I'm sitting at about a 7! LOL which will die off when I fall asleep!





Rathkhan said:


> Awake agan! In the mornings, I'm easily at a 10.





Rathkhan said:


> Yeah I'm at a pretty peaked 10 right about now! I'll tell you, the women of this site get me there every time!





Rathkhan said:


> Hmmm yep, laying in bed with about a 9 *nods* Could have been a 10 but... meh it's almost 4am.





Rathkhan said:


> I am SO at a 10 right now!





Rathkhan said:


> Have to say, sitting at a very stiff 11 right now! I haven't masturbated in like... 3 days!! *bangs my head against a wall*





Rathkhan said:


> I bet on those nights you are a very fun girl! Speaking of which, I am now at a 10!





Rathkhan said:


> Sporting Christmas Wood! I'm at a 10!!





Rathkhan said:


> I think I'm pushing 11 on a 10 scale meter!!





Rathkhan said:


> =\ Way above 10 right now I think!!



dude . . . we get it. You're horny.


----------



## Paquito

I get sexually exhausted just reading this thread.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dude . . . we get it. You're horny.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dude . . . we get it. You're horny.



I'm surprised he hasn't broken his horn... how will anyone hear him coming


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Am I the only one here whose cursed with a minimal sex drive?


I wish it was possible to share horny-ness, then you guys could donate to me. Hah!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I think I saw a porno like this once....


----------



## Rathkhan

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dude . . . we get it. You're horny.



LOL you seem to like sniping me in threads I noticed  I'm flattered! /hug 

It's ok Hozay, I recognize the effort you had to go through going through and quoting all of my posts  You've been acknowledged.


----------



## rellis10

Rathkhan said:


> LOL you seem to like sniping me in threads I noticed  I'm flattered! /hug
> 
> It's ok Hozay, I recognize the effort you had to go through going through and quoting all of my posts  You've been acknowledged.



It was becoming quite obvious though, dude. Just saying...


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Am I the only one here whose cursed with a minimal sex drive?
> 
> 
> I wish it was possible to share horny-ness, then you guys could donate to me. Hah!



Nope, not alone. I'm almost never horny, and when I am, it's pretty mild. Gotten worse with age, too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Rathkhan said:


> LOL you seem to like sniping me in threads I noticed  I'm flattered! /hug
> *I honestly have no idea what you're talking about*
> It's ok Hozay, I recognize the effort you had to go through going through and quoting all of my posts  You've been acknowledged.



And don't be too flattered, it was three pages and the orange thing in your sig made them easy to flag down.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> And don't be too flattered, it was three pages and the orange thing in your sig made them easy to flag down.



It's shameless the way you two flirt


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It's shameless the way you two flirt



 athank you, thank you


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't broken his horn... how will anyone hear him coming


I couldn't rep you so I'll just repost cos it was so damned funny.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Nope, not alone. I'm almost never horny, and when I am, it's pretty mild. Gotten worse with age, too.



*trust me it gets MUCH worse with AGE......speaking from experience...
but being SINGLE I AM GRATEFUL as HELL!!!!!

*


----------



## Rathkhan

rellis10 said:


> It was becoming quite obvious though, dude. Just saying...



So? Does it somehow impact either of you in a way I'm not catching here? Or is this some need to try and display some sort of Alpha status by calling me out? I missed the part where my contributions to a semi popular thread I began are limited to the amount of posts either of you feel I should be making. In summary, thanks for your input; it will be filed appropriately.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Rathkhan said:


> So? Does it somehow impact either of you in a way I'm not catching here? Or is this some need to try and display some sort of Alpha status by calling me out? I missed the part where my contributions to a semi popular thread I began are *limited to the amount of posts either of you feel I should be making.* In summary, thanks for your input; it will be filed appropriately.



absolutely not, I was merely commenting on the variety. I'd like to see more two's and fours is all, not just tens. haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

C'mon people....this is a DATING site!


----------



## Rathkhan

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> absolutely not, I was merely commenting on the variety. I'd like to see more two's and fours is all, not just tens. haha.



Well maybe if you'd stop being so nice to me I could settle down to a 5... no promises though lol


----------



## Dromond

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Am I the only one here whose cursed with a minimal sex drive?
> 
> 
> I wish it was possible to share horny-ness, then you guys could donate to me. Hah!





Melian said:


> Nope, not alone. I'm almost never horny, and when I am, it's pretty mild. Gotten worse with age, too.



It happens to men, too. I'm at zero right now. I might get up to a 1 if I page through the cleavage and naked threads.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> C'mon people....this is a DATING site!



Since when?


----------



## Mordecai

I'm at my desk. Wait, what's this thread about?


----------



## Angel

with raging hormones and all, almost any young dude can sprout wood.

sure, knowing that can turn some females on...




but when it comes to what keeps a female interested, and her wanting to get to know someone even more intimately, it takes more than a guy simply relying on his ability to become erect.


----------



## Rathkhan

Angel said:


> with raging hormones and all, almost any young dude can sprout wood.
> 
> sure, knowing that can turn some females on...
> 
> but when it comes to what keeps a female interested, and her wanting to get to know someone even more intimately, it takes more than a guy simply relying on his ability to become erect.



Certainly  However, there's probably not a lot of "I'm reading Byron" or "Ahh, I'm falling for the sweet melodies of Liszt and Chopin all over again" on the "Horny Meter" thread.  I am sure people wanting to know the "deeper" part of anyone here might look somewhere besides the horny thread.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> It happens to men, too. I'm at zero right now. *I might get up to a 1 if I page through the cleavage and naked threads*.



You ARE welcome...


----------



## Amaranthine

Rathkhan said:


> Certainly  However, there's probably not a lot of "I'm reading Byron" or "Ahh, I'm falling for the sweet melodies of Liszt and Chopin all over again" on the "Horny Meter" thread.  I am sure people wanting to know the "deeper" part of anyone here might look somewhere besides the horny thread.




I feel as if I should contribute by adding that listening to classical music can have a pretty strong effect on my meter, so to speak. Chopin...Alkan. Lately it's been Bach. Better than porn. 

At any rate, I believe the point trying to be made here is that, while it's perfectly fine to be...running hot, all the time...there's little reason to repeatedly declare it. I wouldn't say it does anything for most females. Truth be told, we just assume that that's the case.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> absolutely not, I was merely commenting on the variety. I'd like to see more two's and fours is all, not just tens. haha.



Yeah, variety is the issue. If you posted the same thing 20 times in any thread, people would give you the same shit for it.


----------



## Dromond

lovelylady78 said:


> You ARE welcome...



With you, it's a 1.5.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> With you, it's a 1.5.



Oh, you flatterer.


----------



## LeoGibson

I have a question for those of you on the lower end of things. Actually if you are also on the other end of the extreme this could apply to you as well. If you have a significant other, is there sex drive a match to yours? If it isn't and there's is high while yours is low, or vice versa, how do y'all handle it? In my personal experience it sucks, or rather it doesn't suck, juvenile sex humor notwithstanding, it is a rather large bummer. I know that I burn fairly high and in an instant can go from general preparedness to full on let's get it on with just a word or touch, however my wife burns fairly low and has gone the other way over the years. Just curious how others cope with this.


----------



## djudex

LeoGibson said:


> Just curious how others cope with this.



Hookers and blow


----------



## LeoGibson

djudex said:


> Hookers and blow



Those two things just go together!!!

Like Batman and Robin, peanut butter and jelly, titties and beer, it's just so damn hard to picture one without the other.:happy:


----------



## Melian

When my husband and I first got together, I told him flat out that I was basically asexual. He lied and said that he was, too, and then he continued this lie until after we were married 

Now I feel somewhat guilty about never wanting to do it (but not really, because it's entirely his fault). Still, I try to compromise and offer sex at the times when I'm feeling neutral towards it (vs disgusted by it), and I told him that he can do whatever he wants to me when I'm drunk and passing out, haha. He also has his private jerk-off time and tons of porn.

So that's our solution. Seems to work.


----------



## Dromond

LeoGibson said:


> I have a question for those of you on the lower end of things. Actually if you are also on the other end of the extreme this could apply to you as well. If you have a significant other, is there sex drive a match to yours? If it isn't and there's is high while yours is low, or vice versa, how do y'all handle it? In my personal experience it sucks, or rather it doesn't suck, juvenile sex humor notwithstanding, it is a rather large bummer. I know that I burn fairly high and in an instant can go from general preparedness to full on let's get it on with just a word or touch, however my wife burns fairly low and has gone the other way over the years. Just curious how others cope with this.



I'm fortunate in that Jackie is at the same level I am. To be blunt, we simply don't have sex. That's not a problem for either of us, because the intimacy is there.

For the sake of full disclosure, even though I call her my wife, we are not actually married. In reality, we are monogamous heteroromantic asexual life partners.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> ...Still, I try to compromise and offer sex at the times when I'm feeling neutral towards it....



This is one thing that for myself I always pass on. If she isn't into it and wanting me or sex in general, then I don't want it. I might as well just use my hand, it will be into what's going on.:doh: I'm not a fan of a woman going through the motions out of a sense of "duty?" for lack of a better word.

From what I have seen in your posts, you seem to have fairly alternative view on society and social mores, do you personally foresee a time where you would have an open physical relationship with your husband where he could take care of that aspect outside of the marriage just so long as it was just sex and no intimacy involved, or do you hold a more traditional view when it comes to things of those nature?



Dromond said:


> ...That's not a problem for either of us, because the intimacy is there....
> 
> For the sake of full disclosure, even though I call her my wife, we are not actually married. In reality, we are monogamous heteroromantic asexual life partners.



To borrow a tired old adage, labels are best left on cans of soup. You are whatever you are in heart, mind, and spirit and whatever the state says is irrelevant outside of legal matters IMO.

You can have a great relationship with plenty of intimacy without sex. That is just one part of a relationship. I agree with that wholeheartedly. That's why I say I'll never stray and have no desire to. However I also know that while I think myself a good guy and husband, I know that I'm no saint either and I am very careful about what situations I would put myself in. I would definitely not seek out temptation to be sure. Case in point, when I drove trucks cross-country, I was a trainer for my company. I would never have trained a female driver, living in close quarters like that for 6-8 weeks. Not saying anything would happen but I wouldn't even put the possibility out there, if that makes sense. Simply because I have seen it happen before.


----------



## FishCharming

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Am I the only one here whose cursed with a minimal sex drive?
> 
> 
> I wish it was possible to share horny-ness, then you guys could donate to me. Hah!





Melian said:


> Nope, not alone. I'm almost never horny, and when I am, it's pretty mild. Gotten worse with age, too.





LeoGibson said:


> I have a question for those of you on the lower end of things. Actually if you are also on the other end of the extreme this could apply to you as well. If you have a significant other, is there sex drive a match to yours? If it isn't and there's is high while yours is low, or vice versa, how do y'all handle it? In my personal experience it sucks, or rather it doesn't suck, juvenile sex humor notwithstanding, it is a rather large bummer. I know that I burn fairly high and in an instant can go from general preparedness to full on let's get it on with just a word or touch, however my wife burns fairly low and has gone the other way over the years. Just curious how others cope with this.



sexual imbalance was a definite contributing part in my divorce. when we stated dating we had sex constantly but after 5 or 6 years together it was down to once a month if i was lucky. its not that i wanted to have sex constantly but definitely more than we were.

now it seems i have the opposite problem. my sex drive, while sober, is pretty non-existent. When i'm drinking i ramp up to a 5 or 6 but otherwise i run at a 2 and it seems like most of the women in my dating pool are 9s...


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> sexual imbalance was a definite contributing part in my divorce. when we stated dating we had sex constantly but after 5 or 6 years together it was down to once a month if i was lucky. its not that i wanted to have sex constantly but definitely more than we were.
> 
> now it seems i have the opposite problem. my sex drive, while sober, is pretty non-existent. When i'm drinking i ramp up to a 5 or 6 but otherwise i run at a 2 and it seems like most of the women in my dating pool are 9s...


I definitely relate to this post. Sexual imbalance, in our case was a symptom of his much bigger issues (halfway through the marriage he decided sex is a choice and he was choosing to not have it anymore ever and I had to suck it up). I remember one illuminating session with a marriage counselor when the therapist asked me, If you could have sex as much as you wanted, how many times a week would it be? I said Every day. He said, Okay now, to compromise, how much would you settle for? I said, Three times a week. He then turned to Ex-Spouse. If you could have sex as much as you wanted, how many times a week would it be? He said never. The therapist looked at me and then back at him and said, knowing that we're trying to negotiate here, how much would you compromise for? He said, never. 
The therapist told me privately that the best thing for me to do was leave and I wish I left earlier than I did but I finally did in August. I didn't sign up for a platonic relationship.

My sex drive is still the same, only now I don't live with someone who always says no, which was emotionally devastating, mentally exhausting and physically frustrating.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

My drive is high but it doesn't bother me if it happens or not. I can go at it anytime of the day. Maybe not during an Eagles game though.


----------



## FishCharming

CastingPearls said:


> My sex drive is still the same, only now I don't live with someone who always says no, *which was emotionally devastating, mentally exhausting and physically frustrating*.



QFT!!! i realize that finding someone who has the exact same appetite as me is probably never going to happen so i am bound and determined to just shut up and put out with a smile on my face whenever it's requested! and to be honest im into it as soon as i'm doing it, it's just getting in the mood that's an issue...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Wait a minute: was a meaningful conversation just had in the Horny Meter thread?


----------



## CastingPearls

lovelylady78 said:


> Wait a minute: was a meaningful conversation just had in the Horny Meter thread?


Sorry. QUICK!!! Post a pic of your boobs or something!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> Sorry. QUICK!!! Post a pic of your boobs or something!!!



I mean there wasn't a number in any of those posts...so they are clearly irrelevant to topic. 

I'm actually quite impressed with us. Well, with you guys. I didn't really contribute. Which is probably why it was meaningful. Yeah, nevermind. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dromond

Does this mean no boobs?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> Does this mean no boobs?



I'll pull some strings (read: nipples) and see what I can do.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> Does this mean no boobs?



I don't think my tits need to make an appearance in _every_ thread.

Plus, you guys were just saying how you were tired of seeing Jayme post up 10+...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelylady78 said:


> I don't think my tits need to make an appearance in _every_ thread.
> 
> Plus, you guys were just saying how you were tired of seeing Jayme post up 10+...



There were boobs in other threads? Oh man, I need to venture out of the BHM/FFA section some more.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dromond said:


> Does this mean no boobs?



Yeah, What he said!


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll pull some strings (read: nipples) and see what I can do.



Please, pull away so that the rest of us can pull away. 



lovelylady78 said:


> I don't think my tits need to make an appearance in _every_ thread.



They can make an appearance any where they damned well please. 



lovelylady78 said:


> I mean there wasn't a number in any of those posts...so they are clearly irrelevant to topic.



Since the conversation has gone tits up so to speak I'm now around a solid 9.7 on the meter.:doh:


----------



## Rathkhan

I'm at a 10
=\


----------



## SitiTomato

I'd say a 2 or 3 tops at the moment.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rathkhan said:


> I'm at a 10
> =\



Hahaha...see...and that was WITHOUT my tits.


----------



## Rathkhan

lovelylady78 said:


> Hahaha...see...and that was WITHOUT my tits.



LOL yeah but you talked about them and ohhhh what your tits do to me!!


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> From what I have seen in your posts, you seem to have fairly alternative view on society and social mores, do you personally foresee a time where you would have an open physical relationship with your husband where he could take care of that aspect outside of the marriage just so long as it was just sex and no intimacy involved, or do you hold a more traditional view when it comes to things of those nature?



Oh, he's already allowed. Haha. We have an open relationship, with a few ground rules, of course. We're both also bisexual and have some friends who screw around with us, regularly. See, while I'm really not interested in actual intercourse or oral sex, I don't mind other foreplay-type things, or S&M stuff. My husband really likes ALL of these things, so he is only short-changed on the one! It's a complicated situation


----------



## Hole

I've a pretty healthy sex drive but I don't feel the need to masturbate everyday. There was a phase that I went through where it was all the time but I was still exploring. Now it's a bit boring and almost makes me feel lonely if I masturbate alone. I'm usually tired after work and I don't find myself that appetizing. I'd rather go wild on someone else. Usually, I've wanted sex more than the other party in my recent relationship.


----------



## PaperZombie

3.

Usually a 7 or 8 though. :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Oh, he's already allowed. Haha. We have an open relationship, with a few ground rules, of course. We're both also bisexual and have some friends who screw around with us, regularly. See, while I'm really not interested in actual intercourse or oral sex, I don't mind other foreplay-type things, or S&M stuff. My husband really likes ALL of these things, so he is only short-changed on the one! *It's a complicated situation*



If it works, it works. Doesn't sound like too much of a short changing as there is an outlet for that particular desire, and it's but one component of a healthy sex life or relationship in general for that matter.

Thanks for sharing, it's always interesting to me to see how people handle similar situations. What I'm taking away from this thread is that people have different ways of dealing with it and you just have to find the outlet and the answer that works for the relationship dynamic you're in.

Oh yeah, before I forget. 7


----------



## Surlysomething

Hole said:


> I've a pretty healthy sex drive but I don't feel the need to masturbate everyday. There was a phase that I went through where it was all the time but I was still exploring. Now it's a bit boring and almost makes me feel lonely if I masturbate alone. I'm usually tired after work and I don't find myself that appetizing. I'd rather go wild on someone else. Usually, I've wanted sex more than the other party in my recent relationship.



This is exactly me.


----------



## Hole

Surlysomething said:


> This is exactly me.



Haha we share the same meter. So now you can't totally hate me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hole said:


> Haha we share the same meter. So now you can't totally hate me.




I don't hate you. Haha.

It can be arranged though.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm always at least a 9.


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> I'm always at least a 9.


where do you live? i'm not just asking in relation to your self-rating...


----------



## SitiTomato

happyface83 said:


> I'm always at least a 9.



That...sounds like a rather torturous existence.


----------



## Mordecai

Dear Internet,

I have yet to develop horns. I am flummoxed by this inadequacy.


----------



## lovelocs

.......... 

View attachment eleven.jpg


----------



## Rathkhan

I... no longer really give a shit.  I'm at a 0.


----------



## FishCharming

11. an uncomfortably distracting 11...


----------



## Melian

My mouth says "yes," but my vagina says, "fuck no, I'm full of blood."

(sorry for that)


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> My mouth says "yes," but my vagina says, "fuck no, I'm full of blood."
> 
> (sorry for that)



Let me go read Twilight and then let's do this

Edit: oh yeah, also this:


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Let me go read Twilight and then let's do this



Only if your junk sparkles.

Unrelated: I was in the hospital yesterday because one of my ovaries fucking ripped open again, and I think I gave this nurse her red wings, finger-wise.


----------



## Mishty

14/10

I'm prime for the plucking bitches.


----------



## Melian

Mishty said:


> 14/10
> 
> I'm prime for the plucking bitches.



It was the menstruation comments, wasn't it?


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> My mouth says "yes," but my vagina says, "fuck no, I'm full of blood."
> 
> (sorry for that)



Reminds me of what I told a young lady many years ago, when she said she was having her period, I reminded her that her mouth wasn't bleeding, henceforth the aforementioned unamused glare from the picture thread.:doh:

I thought I was hilariously genius.


----------



## Mishty

Melian said:


> It was the menstruation comments, wasn't it?



I spent too many months having sex with a woman,not to get excited about dead baby eggs, flowing from the womb in a gush of bloody female essence.


----------



## Melian

Mishty said:


> I spent too many months having sex with a woman,not to get excited about dead baby eggs, flowing from the womb in a gush of bloody female essence.



And the arousee has become the arouser....


----------



## Mishty

Melian said:


> And the arousee has become the arouser....



Let me get a brown towel sugar,red bull ain't got shit on the wings I sprout.


----------



## mel

8.9


----------



## BigChaz

Mishty said:


> Let me get a brown towel sugar,red bull ain't got shit on the wings I sprout.



Take me now.

I will barf afterwards when you are not around, because I am polite.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The answer is none. None more horny.


----------



## theronin23

Mishty said:


> dead baby eggs, flowing from the womb in a gush of bloody female essence.



Soup's on!


----------



## Jess87

For reasons I don't understand C-SPAN is on in the background and I haven't bothered to change it. So, at this point I could possibly work up to a 1, but it's not likely. It seems my nipples have retreated so far inward that I'll need to setup an excavation to see them again.


----------



## SitiTomato

Pretty much a 10 right now damn it. 

I think it's all the Valentine's day decorations reminding my body that I should have an outlet.


----------



## lovelocs

^^^........................ 

View attachment outlet.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

my penis hurts. It needs attention . . . stat.


----------



## Kazak

lovelocs said:


> ^^^........................


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
View attachment 100874


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

To continue the theme... 

View attachment outletsex.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly

Hopefully this will clear things right up:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm at a zero . . . I just had sex. And I was amazing. Please understand I'm not saying IT was amazing, rather. I was amazing.


----------



## Paquito




----------



## ButlerGirl09

Paquito said:


>



BAHAHA I totally sent that video to him after seeing his post--Great minds think alike!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Still at a zero. I just had sex, and I was amazing. Please let it be known that I was amazing, not it, but I.


----------



## NewfieGal

I'm never below a 5, when in a relationship I would say I go anywhere from 20-30, the 1 to 10 scale just can't handle it LOL


----------



## penguin

I'm at a 0 right now, but my libido likes to sleep when there's no one around to stir it up. It can wake up fast with the right influence, though. It's also too hot and I have too much to do to get distracted by that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lately it's been pretty high. I've been feeling better and the weather has been nicer.

I feel like getting it on QUITE a bit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I ha sex about seven hours ago; I was so amazing I forgot to post about it. 

3!


----------



## PandaGeek

I'm at a constant flux of 7-10.


----------



## Zowie

I just had sex, and I was amazing.


----------



## mjbmxz

9.1 is a safe bet for this Wisconsin boy.


----------



## Dromond

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I ha sex about seven hours ago; I was so amazing I forgot to post about it.
> 
> 3!





Zowie said:


> I just had sex, and I was amazing.



Braggarts.


----------



## Rojohnson

I sit at a constant 7.5, I gotta find me a lady real soon


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

It varies widely from one day to another but man, when i get on a bender, when i see that special lady I want to wreck her so hard Gordon Lightfoot would write a song about it.


----------



## mel

when I read this thread I get horny.. ha


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It varies widely from one day to another but man, when i get on a bender, when i see that special lady I want to wreck her so hard Gordon Lightfoot would write a song about it.




I tried to give you Gordon Lightfoot rep but it wouldn't let me. Hahaha.

And hey, you got yourself one of those big yellow sun rep things. Welcome to the club!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I tried to give you Gordon Lightfoot rep but it wouldn't let me. Hahaha.
> 
> And hey, you got yourself one of those big yellow sun rep things. Welcome to the club!



*awww now I am all jellie of your BIG YELLOW SUNS :happy:*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awww now I am all jellie of your BIG YELLOW SUNS :happy:*


 
You're getting there, woman!


----------



## Rathkhan

Ever have a day when you're at about a 9 but you're just not feeling well enough to actually masturbate? -_- =\ that's me right about now. Ugh! It's almost like gravity is holding my hand down and away from Mr. Cockenheimer!


----------



## rellis10

Yup, lead-hand syndrome can suck.... though not as literally as you might want 

Oh, and definitly a strong 10 today.


----------



## balletguy

Today..about a 7.5


----------



## BigBubba420

Scales not big enough.


----------



## JenFromOC

I got railed last night cuz the hubby is underway for 2 weeks......still at a 10 haha


----------



## Anjula

milion, and my boyhand is tired


----------



## topher38

Hmmm looking at meter.."tapping on the glass" oh there it is.. goes to 11..


----------



## Kamily

Right now its at a 1.


----------



## penguin

I'm in the negatives.


----------



## HDANGEL15

penguin said:


> I'm in the negatives.



*DITTO SISTAH LOLOL 


*


----------



## ManBeef

This week has been 5-8 times a day. My hormones are hormoning


----------



## balletguy

Right now bout a 10


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm always at a 10+.....I attribute this to my age. And, the uncontrollable attraction to my husband.....it's that uniform.


----------



## rellis10

A solid *resists temptation to say "hard"* 10 finally, after a whole week of zeros.


----------



## freakyfred

A few days I was so high on the meter I wore myself out. idk what came over me haha. I seem to be back to normal now though.


----------



## Mishty

22/10

Things are gonna get out of hand soon.


Pun intended.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Mishty said:


> 22/10
> 
> Things are gonna get out of hand soon.
> 
> 
> Pun intended.


You too?


----------



## ManBeef

Found a vid of a sexcapade with an ex. 18/10


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar

Haven't been intimate with someone since early March + 3 months off my meds + first date with a GORGEOUS talented bhm tonight=how will I make it through class?? It goes up to 11.


----------



## DWright5

Always at a 10 these days. Which is good, because I went through a long period where it was very low. Only problem is, now that it has rebounded, I'm perpetually single.


----------



## BLK360

Is it because I'm young that I can't understand a day without at least hitting the 10 mark at some point? Or maybe I should see someone about my strange fascination with my toaster...


----------



## Surfpenguin

Currently? about a 3.


----------



## balletguy

about a 10:wubu:


----------



## BigWheels

right now? I could go from zero to ten in seconds... 

Soooo anyone want to help test that out?


----------



## penguin

I'm back into the negatives.


----------



## Ample Pie

For the last few weeks: solid 10s.

_If it doesnt kill you first, it might just drive you mad._
	Want The Want - Winterpills


----------



## Tkscz

Meh, about a 5 - 6. I'm not all that in the mood right now.


----------



## deanbpm




----------



## MrBob

I'm at 10, I can't blame the heat because I rarely ever drop below an 8/9.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm up to a random, middle-of-the-day 9 & have lots of work to do before tomorrow. Am I being punished for _trying_ to work on a Sunday??


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> I'm up to a random, middle-of-the-day 9 & have lots of work to do before tomorrow. Am I being punished for _trying_ to work on a Sunday??



Yes. Yes you are. In the middle of the day and everything??


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Yes. Yes you are. In the middle of the day and everything??



Thought so, Brother Sasquatch. My gratitude for confirming my suspicions!


----------



## Mishty

I've decided not to have sex with someone.....my vagina and her neighbors are piiisssssed. I'm raging. Like 120/100 horny.

all of the hornys


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm pretty rockin' today. Kind of random.


----------



## penguin

I think someone took my libido. I guess I wasn't using it, so it's better that it get some use somewhere else.


----------



## AuntHen

Tangent: I hate the word horny. It is *not *sexy at all...

hornnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Nope. I am totally turned off just by saying/thinking the word.


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> Tangent: I hate the word horny. It is *not *sexy at all...
> 
> hornnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Nope. I am totally turned off just by saying/thinking the word.



I agree. It just sounds so, so pedestrian. For some damn reason, I prefer the word aroused instead.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> Tangent: I hate the word horny. It is *not *sexy at all...
> 
> hornnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Nope. I am totally turned off just by saying/thinking the word.


Not one of my favorite words either.


----------



## djudex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJPxLTosdEk


----------



## freakyfred

Thanks to a sex dream, very high. Pity those kinda dreams are rare for me though!


----------



## MrBob

Been watching the women's heptathlon today. I could break bricks with it now!


----------



## theronin23

I'm still trying to figure out how the hell this thread is still around. Are we posting in it ironically now, or something?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the hell this thread is still around. Are we posting in it ironically now, or something?



Hahahaha, the same exact thought crossed my mind when I posted in it last week. I realized I was posting in a non-ironic manner. That means he won.


----------



## ODFFA

theronin23 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the hell this thread is still around. Are we posting in it ironically now, or something?





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha, the same exact thought crossed my mind when I posted in it last week. I realized I was posting in a non-ironic manner. That means he won.



Haha! It _might_ have been revived a little by a newb that was blissfully unaware of this context you speak of! Sorry fellas, my bad :blush: hehe


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Haha! It _might_ have been revived a little by a newb that was blissfully unaware of this context you speak of! Sorry fellas, my bad :blush: hehe



You horny devil you!


----------



## theronin23

ODFFA said:


> Haha! It _might_ have been revived a little by a newb that was blissfully unaware of this context you speak of! Sorry fellas, my bad :blush: hehe



I suppose I can let it slide this time, as long as you keep broadcasting how horny you are.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Rathkhan said:


> On a scale of 1-10, without any deep thought, give your number for right this second!



My watchamacallit takes a complex number to describe it:

*X+iY*​
Right now, it's purely imaginary.


----------



## samuraiscott

about an 11 for me right now


----------



## BigJohn23

at a 10, I'm a guy I'm always at a 10 haha


----------



## mimosa

Due to my life of celibacy, my number shatters the the horny meter.


----------



## Mathias

If this is a 1-10 scale, right now I'd say 9.


----------



## CherryRVA

I'd say on a scale of 1 to 10....104.

That's what happens when you are with somebody who demands complete faithfulness and seems to think that sex or physical attention is a semi-annual event.


----------



## sarahe543

if it HAS to be 1 to 10 then 10 right now, if i get to an 8 i know things are not good LOL


----------



## SitiTomato

I was doing ok until I was hopping into the shower and had a random thought "Man this would be better if I was getting in with someone else."

Cue thoughts running wild and a horny meter spike to 9.5

:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Mine has gone through the roof lately.

:blush:


----------



## shandyman

Right now I am super horny...... anyone want to star off by rubbing my belly?


----------



## Rathkhan

Nice!! This thread has lasted!!!


----------



## samuraiscott

Always on 10 without a girlfriend....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hahaha it's not like they disappear.


----------



## biglynch

I'm ill. My Back is messed up, I'm so tired i cant be assed to move...

I'M 10


----------



## sarahe543

im probably an 8 but if i think about my man im back at 10, even with a nasty head cold and mum fatigue.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahaha it's not like they disappear.



I had a girlfriend disappear once. I fed her in to the wood chipper and there she was, gone!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I feel everyone needs to know that right now, my penis is UNDENIABLY TURGID, thus indicating I am a competent lover and deserving of sexual interest from all you ladies.

Bring forth the hordes of ravenous females, for I. AM. HORNY.

This thread is being revived? Oh Glob WHY


----------



## sarahe543

now im horny. anyone who uses words like turgid ...


----------



## lovelocs

9b..........


----------



## KittyKitten

Seriously, I get so horny, I could go on marathon sessions. I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I have hit somewhere between 11.5-12 because I can only see my boyfriend when he gets a three day weekend from work, or on a holiday, I am blushing to say he has a lot of stamina, our record is 6 times in a row...:wubu:


----------



## sarahe543

horniness above ten, bhm arriving in 2 days. dont bother counting number of times it kind of all merges into one great big AAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> horniness above ten, bhm arriving in 2 days. dont bother counting number of times it kind of all merges into one great big AAAAAAAAAAAAAH



Ordered off Amazon?


----------



## sarahe543

Haha ! didn't have to order him he is coming here voluntarily


----------



## bremerton

am i the only one who's at like a 2 right now?


----------



## Tad

bremerton said:


> am i the only one who's at like a 2 right now?



Nope  

some more characters


----------



## freakyfred

I've been jumping up and down. A site I used to use was deleted so that's been a bit of a bummer to the ol' libido


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm like at a 2 right now, I'm also sore as shit. I think this weekend gave me a case of the hip displacias.


----------



## Twilley

lately? 11 :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Dromond

bremerton said:


> am i the only one who's at like a 2 right now?



My meter is pegging at zero.

I slid up behind my beloved BBW today, reached around to stroke her belly, fondle her breasts, and kissed her neck... and the little guy didn't even stir.

I think I'm becoming asexual. :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> My meter is pegging at zero.
> 
> I slid up behind my beloved BBW today, reached around to stroke her belly, fondle her breasts, and kissed her neck... and the little guy didn't even stir.
> 
> I think I'm becoming asexual. :doh:



Or I hate to say it, just mature?


----------



## jagtd

25 out of 10...


----------



## Goreki

jagtd said:


> 25 out of 10...


The way to fix that is by not sticking it in a socket in the first place.


----------



## Dromond

Sasquatch! said:


> Or I hate to say it, just mature?



The word you are looking for is OLD. :huh:


----------



## Dromond

Goreki said:


> The way to fix that is by not sticking it in a socket in the first place.



That depends on if the socket is 110 or 220.


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> The word you are looking for is OLD. :huh:



Sigh....I resemble that remark. And I do have days like you commented on above--totally sucks when your brain is right into things and your body misses the memo.


----------



## sarahe543

Sasquatch! said:


> Or I hate to say it, just mature?



oh my dear, the more 'mature' i have gotten the more horny i feel 

today i am mostly feeling rampant


----------



## agouderia

sarahe543 said:


> oh my dear, the more 'mature' i have gotten the more horny i feel



Congratulations - you have just discovered the basic biological difference between males and females  !


----------



## sarahe543

my man suggests this isnt always the case


----------



## Sasquatch!

Tad said:


> Sigh....I resemble that remark. And I do have days like you commented on above--totally sucks when your brain is right into things and your body misses the memo.



Heck, *I* get that loads.


----------



## jagtd

Goreki said:


> The way to fix that is by not sticking it in a socket in the first place.



Wut? @[email protected]


----------



## Rathkhan

The last week I've been around a 9, but today I'm around a 3 maybe. Just haven't been feeling it today.


----------



## samuraiscott

A solid 12.


----------



## balletguy

I am at about a 9..sadley enough I need to take matters into my own hands at this point.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The past week I've been up on the scale from 9-10 but today right at this moment I'm about a 3... I'm sure that will change, it always does LOL.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> My meter is pegging at zero.
> 
> I slid up behind my beloved BBW today, reached around to stroke her belly, fondle her breasts, and kissed her neck... and the little guy didn't even stir.
> 
> I think I'm becoming asexual. :doh:


Not necessarily. A lot of asexuals wouldn't even think about trying. A lot would, but it wouldn't necessarily go further. You wanted it to, so doubtful.


----------



## JenFromOC

My husband is a real ass, but hot damn he makes me horny. He's gained like 30lbs over the past year and it's making me crazy...um, he asked me to rub his belly on Thanksgiving. I about died. And then a couple of nights ago, he was eating ice cream in bed and he said, out of the blue, "I know you're trying to keep me plump."


----------



## Surlysomething

From here to infinity.

WTF


----------



## Miskatonic

I'm arounf a 5-6 which is pretty baseline for me.


----------



## MrBob

What the hell has happened to my libido? I'm barely registering.


----------



## djudex

Some days I think to myself "I took off my pants for this??" and then I'm all "Oh yeah, you know you did" and it's on.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Over 9000. (I apologize. :doh

I almost always have a really high sex drive and I get teased for being a horn-dog a lot. I haven't had sex in a week and I am ready to hump the walls. I know that probably sounds ridiculous...


----------



## MrBob

Lucky walls.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

MrBob said:


> Lucky walls.



Lol. Can walls consent?


----------



## MrBob

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Lol. Can walls consent?


Has it given any indication it wouldn't like to? If not I think you're safe to presume consent...just don't expect me to be a character witness if it ends up in court.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

eh...maybe a 4 I'm chillin, not very horny today but that's bc earlier i masturbated wit Robster Craws..."What the fuck are robster craws?"


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> horny......i masturbated..



That's what I read.

Haha.


----------



## balletguy

Running low today bout a 3


----------



## x0emnem0x

For some reason at this very moment I don't' feel horny but my brain says 10 LOL maybe from previous moments this week...


----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


> For some reason at this very moment I don't' feel horny but my brain says 10 LOL maybe from previous moments this week...



Good for your brain


----------



## spiritangel

about 15 seriously trying to distract self with chores


----------



## MRdobolina

just got back from the club, was grinding with some random girl ... now im at red alert


----------



## x0emnem0x

MRdobolina said:


> just got back from the club, was grinding with some random girl ... now im at red alert



That's what I like to hear lol


----------



## MRdobolina

red alert by yourself on a cold night is a very very dangerous situation .. it usually ends up with a call to a crazy ex that wont leave ...


----------



## cakeboy

I just went to buy dog food and the fish stopped swimming. Super horny today. MEOW!


----------



## LeoGibson

I don't know what the number is, but I noticed the livestock running the other way when I went outside this morning.


----------



## Mishty

I think I'm in heat......


----------



## balletguy

Running pretty high today, i was getting scared i was low for a few days


----------



## lovelocs

The pot is on simmer.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Around 8 after reading a few steamy pages in the book I am currently reading. I am going to need someone to buy me the toy from my amazon wishlist before I can finish reading this book


----------



## Cobra Verde

Is it





?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Cobra Verde said:


> Is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



oh my godddd adnflsdfsadf


----------



## TwilightStarr

WTF?! Why is what I am posting not showing up right


----------



## freakyfred

The last two days have been crazy

sex dreams everywhere aaaa


----------



## balletguy

Happy to report that the last few days I am feeking very frisky...10.


----------



## ODFFA

For some reason this time of year usually does me the world of good horny meter wise :happy:

And this...



Cobra Verde said:


> Is it
> 
> 
> 
> ?



_is_ one sexy book, hehe


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> For some reason this time of year usually does me the world of good horny meter wise :happy:
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> _is_ one sexy book, hehe



OD, please don't ruin my childhood.


----------



## sarahe543

super mega off the scale horny


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> super mega off the scale horny



Because of your man, or the fridge?


----------



## biglynch

its shocking how much a cold has screwed up my horn meter

6.2


----------



## sarahe543

both Sassy and other things too


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> both Sassy and other things too



I make you super mega off the scale horny? What's the other thing?


----------



## LeoGibson

See how important commas can be?


----------



## sarahe543

re. missing comma. I was tired, and horny.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

between 80-100% always.


----------



## djudex

For some reason I always get ridiculously horny when I'm ill and today I'm at an 11, I've been laying around for most of the late morning/early afternoon with an erection and naughty little scenarios about past girlfriends floating through my head unable to do much about it.

What kind of weird biological imperative makes me horny while sick and not able to do anything with it? :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> For some reason I always get ridiculously horny when I'm ill and today I'm at an 11, I've been laying around for most of the late morning/early afternoon with an erection and naughty little scenarios about past girlfriends floating through my head unable to do much about it.
> 
> What kind of weird biological imperative makes me horny while sick and not able to do anything with it? :doh:



Your body is telling you that you're going to die soon, and that you need to make sure you've passed on your genetic code.


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> Your body is telling you that you're going to die soon, and that you need to make sure you've passed on your genetic code.



In that case I'm going to need some volunteers to make sure my genetic legacy survives. Line forms to the right!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I think today I'm at a -2 right now. Yes, that is a negative sign.


----------



## balletguy

Have not felt great all day..about a 4 out of 10


----------



## freakyfred

My libido has been a bit crazy over the past day aaaa.
Don't know what triggered it but it hasn't calmed down.


----------



## Melian

Swear I'm not exaggerating, but you know what?

2/10

INSANELY HIGH.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Swear I'm not exaggerating, but you know what?
> 
> 2/10
> 
> INSANELY HIGH.



Then it's time for me to make my move.




....


Hello.

Purely for comedy purposes, my mind is too preoccupied with the sexiest Lady on here.


----------



## MrBob

Honestly, I'd be happy with just cuddling right now, I doubt I'd even get frisky.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Sasquatch! said:


> Purely for comedy purposes, my mind is too preoccupied with the sexiest Lady on here.



Dude. For the last fucking time: I'm a guy!


----------



## Hole

I find my sex drive is very much connected to the person I am with. I guess I'm at a 1 right now.


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> Then it's time for me to make my move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Hello.



That's not how you court Melian silly Samsquantch.

Melian, darling, let's go watch some zombie go-go dancers eat people in cages whilst we spank a coked-up tranny. I'll bring the vodka and bacon, you bring the squid, we'll make some magic.

OONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTS thesystemisdownthesystemisdown OONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTS


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> That's not how you court Melian silly Samsquantch.
> 
> Melian, darling, let's go watch some zombie go-go dancers eat people in cages whilst we spank a coked-up tranny. I'll bring the vodka and bacon, you bring the squid, we'll make some magic.
> 
> OONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTS thesystemisdownthesystemisdown OONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTSOONTS



Haha..."Samsquantch." This guy knows the score. 

We need to hang out again!!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> We need to hang out again!!



Yes, yes we do. With more drinking involved and time spent.


----------



## Tad

This sinus/chest infection has my libido down to zero--dead, gone, and buried in another country level of zero.

Which really sucks because in this past week we had Valentine's Day and two anniversaries of events that we often mark with fooling around, and this weekend the boy is off on a winter camp so it should be child-free sexy times.

Blech to wasted opportunities!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I have so many heart boners right now.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Right nowwww like a 10. XD


----------



## f0nzw0rth

x0emnem0x said:


> Right nowwww like a 10. XD



ill see that 10 and raise you an 11


----------



## sophie lou

I think I must be an 8.5 on the horny scale today and I have a feeling it will be rising.


----------



## The Fat Man

Im permanently hovering at around a 4 or 5 usually I guess... when I start surfing this website? Woof, hello at least 8.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Flat 0 about now, since I fixed that earlier.


----------



## Sasquatch!

About A 30 Because I Am So *Virile.*


----------



## Dromond

Is a negative horniness value possible?


----------



## Cobra Verde

Googol .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Been busy cleaning all day, finally sitting down to relax and I am at a 5, but I am about to take a shower so that might kick it up to an 7


----------



## Sweetie

Ummmm....10. IDK why everyone thinks a woman's prime is when she's in her 30s...cause I'm going to be 50 and I've never been like this before. :blush:


----------



## Anjula

Sweetie said:


> Ummmm....10. IDK why everyone thinks a woman's prime is when she's in her 30s...cause I'm going to be 50 and I've never been like this before. :blush:



You dont look 50 at all, I though you're around 30, maybe that's why lol

And for the topic, as always 10000  and since I won't be seeing s in next few days, it's just gotta get worst


----------



## oliver141180

First day of being able to do much more than hobble around after a few weeks of healing up from a displaced disc in my back, so I'm going to go with a 19


----------



## Goreki

At about a twelve. I'm not very far off dry humping store mannequins.


----------



## Dromond

I'm starting to like it. :blink:


----------



## bigmac

I'm away from home for work Monday through Thursday. After four days I'm more than ready.


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> I'm starting to like it. :blink:



It is more relaxing.....


----------



## Mishty

I'm not allowed any orgasms til we move and I'm completely unpacked...


This shouldn't be so easy..... :huh:


----------



## Rathkhan

And the thread yet survives!!  I'm actually at about a 3 today so far. Last night I was at about 10 LOL for no apparent reason.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Because It Doesn't Get Removed. Gah.


----------



## Dromond

I've been trying to sabotage the thread, but it JUST. ISN'T. WORKING.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Goreki said:


> At about a twelve. I'm not very far off dry humping store mannequins.



This! :wubu:


----------



## Rathkhan

Haha, well that's alright! The more people post to it, the longer it stays!! YAY!


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been at about a 15 since February. Every. single. day.

It's pretty ridiculous.


:blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

Since getting back to lifting and exercising my hormones are responding nicely as I must surely be producing more testosterone since I'm walking around off the charts on my horny-ness levels! :happy:

Now, if only the one person allowed to benefit from this development wanted to benefit a bit more than once every 2-3 months!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow.

I hope you have some luck in turning around your situation..that's so frustrating.



LeoGibson said:


> Since getting back to lifting and exercising my hormones are responding nicely as I must surely be producing more testosterone since I'm walking around off the charts on my horny-ness levels! :happy:
> 
> Now, if only the one person allowed to benefit from this development wanted to benefit a bit more than once every 2-3 months!


----------



## freakyfred

I was entirely pissed off this morning but the matter got sorted.

So apparently all that pent up anger suddenly turned into friskiness. Oh noooo.


----------



## sarahe543

absolutely super mega horny and nobody here to share it with


----------



## Rathkhan

Today, is a pretty solid 9 for sure... then again I just got paid so maybe I am horny for payday? LOL


----------



## Extinctor100

Today is about an 8.5 ... been a long week.


----------



## Melian

Amazingly....I spiked up to about an 8/10 for a few days.

And now it's gone. LOL.


----------



## TwilightStarr

So been cleaning all day, just took a shower, and all of a sudden bam! super horny!!

I mean that's some good wifey material right there!! Housewife all day and Hooker at night!! WHAT?!?! lol


----------



## CaAggieGirl

10+ for the past three or so days. 

Feeling so frustrated...


----------



## Wanderer

I'm a 43-year-old virgin.

'Nuff said.


----------



## biglynch

I'm so bad its making me angry at the moment. I've been through the roof for a few days, then a chat with an old friend sent me over the edge. 

Angry+horny= 

I need to get out of this country, or atleast away from Luton/London. Nothing is working for me right now.


----------



## warwagon86

About an 8


----------



## x0emnem0x

Right now... probably a 5.


----------



## Anjula

Somehere around 2 hehehe I'm waisted


----------



## Mr Gosh

Anjula said:


> Somehere around 2 hehehe I'm waisted



I also am somewhat worse for wear. However, that and looking at things on here has got me pretty frisky....... 

View attachment Horns 1.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I"ve been around 8.8 on the horny meter scale around 3 weeks ago.


----------



## x0emnem0x

9 because im drunk and talking toa bunch of guys and girls and its bad.


----------



## CleverBomb

Has anyone made a "horny 2.0 decimeters" joke yet? 
'Cause a horny meter would be a bit much except for actual whales and elephants (maybe not even elephants? No idea, and I'm not interested enough to google it.)


----------



## big_lad27

Been stuck on about a 9 for a long long time now


----------



## bremerton

right now about a 5. i'm rarely horny, but when i am, i'm TERRIFYINGLY horny. so this 5 is an oddity.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm probably about a solid 12 right now. HNNNGGG.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm probably about a solid 12 right now. HNNNGGG.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



LOL!!!! 

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Goreki

Eight, eight the burning hate.
Between Sunday and Monday hangs a day so dark it will devastate.


----------



## SailorCupcake

7.5 on a regular basis.


----------



## biglynch

Im working tonight, and this knocks the wind out of my sails every time, so 5-6 about now. Once I get there and all the women start to pile in, then it will pick up to about 9 with chances of a 10.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SailorCupcake said:


> 7.5 on a regular basis.



Please see my above post.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm a solid 8.

:happy:


----------



## SailorCupcake

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Please see my above post.




HAHAHA it's on! :wubu:


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Please see my above post.



One feels you are taking on quite a lot of work. I would strongly suggest employing an assistant to cover some of the workload.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> One feels you are taking on quite a lot of work. I would strongly suggest employing an assistant to cover some of the workload.



I see that you're saying this out of worry for my health and I appreciate that. Welcome aboard!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fancied myself twice last night so I'm back to square 1. (;


----------



## freakyfred

8/9. I woke up hoping someone would instantly seduce me. But alas~


----------



## Melian

Apparently, I was a 9 or 10 this weekend, while drunk at a party. Desperately hoping that pics don't surface.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Apparently, I was a 9 or 10 this weekend, while drunk at a party. Desperately hoping that pics don't surface.



*desperately hoping they do!*


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'd say probably like an... 8... 

Help.


----------



## Sasquatch!

About 1. Good job, considering I have injured my "company" hand.


----------



## ODFFA

I've been in the minuses for weeks. Even during a week of constant home alone time, no advantages were taken 

No hand injuries.....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I've been a constant 11 this past week. Grrrr


----------



## spookytwigg

An easy 9... so much horny.


----------



## djudex

On a scale of one to ten? Potato.


----------



## Esther

3.14159265359


----------



## lille

Ssomewhere around an 8.5, it's been slowly increasing as I actually wake up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> 3.14159265359





lille said:


> Ssomewhere around an 8.5, it's been slowly increasing as I actually wake up.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I was pretty low, but after seeing all the bearded BHMs in Chicago last week, I'm at like 11.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Thanks to a *certain* someone...I'm off the charts right now. :doh: *sigh*


----------



## geekgamer01

*taps gauge with finger several times, attempting to get a reading to no avail*

Well, maxed out the meter again.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Esther said:


> 3.14159265359


Greek Pi (&#960;)?....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've been at a constant 3 for about a months but it has slowly been going up every time I see her. The waiting and suspense is doing wonders for my libido.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been at a constant 3 for about a months but it has slowly been going up every time I see her. The waiting and suspense is doing wonders for my libido.


*
when do we get to see *HER* *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> when do we get to see *HER* *



Ahahaha! Well I'm physically seeing her today. We're just hanging out doing a lot of nothing. As for seeing "HER" I'm not sure, but to be honest, I don't care. I have such a good time just being around her I'm just enjoying the "new" feeling.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ahahaha! Well I'm physically seeing her today. We're just hanging out doing a lot of nothing. As for seeing "HER" I'm not sure, but to be honest, I don't care. I have such a good time just being around her I'm just enjoying the "new" feeling.



Silly Hozay, we're the internet...we don't care how you feel, we just want to see pretty women and funny things!

:bounce:


----------



## biglynch

djudex said:


> Silly Hozay, we're the internet...we don't care how you feel, we just want to see pretty women and funny things!
> 
> :bounce:



What he said.


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm about 9.9999 today.


----------



## lovelocs

I'm frustrated and overworked and tired and surprisingly horny all the time now.


----------



## besthandsomeman

I'm a 10 pretty much would do anything that this moment. It's been like this the whole week.


----------



## Esther

This is the weirdest thread


----------



## spookytwigg

Esther said:


> This is the weirdest thread



To be fair we're pretty weird people


----------



## bbwbud

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd have to say , hmmmm, 69.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o

it happened.


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
> 
> it happened.



*high fives*


----------



## corrupted29

I'm a 10/10.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Would've been like 9 but I fixed that issue a bit ago. ;*


----------



## Goreki

Eight, hot American dude with an arse to die for just walked out of the store. Good thing we sell fans, omg.


----------



## balletguy

latley a 2....must be the cold weather idk


----------



## Missamanda

Here lately I'm always at a 8 idk what's up with me


----------



## lucca23v2

I am always at an 8 or 9.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Talking about the types of guys I go for, thinking about the one who started me liking bigger guys who are bald with facial hair and tattoos, has got me at a 10!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Randomly just got to a super high 8 and then seeing the pictures in my last post sent me straight to a 12!!


----------



## Dromond

Still zero.


----------



## biglynch

I'm through the roof, pick any two, three, six, digit number you like.


----------



## lucca23v2

steady 8.. but I am sure it will go up later as it does every night.. nights i go to 15.. easy..


----------



## corrupted29

lucca23v2 said:


> steady 8.. but I am sure it will go up later as it does every night.. nights i go to 15.. easy..



I'm already a 15 today.. probably going up to a 30 soon! Speaking of which, is there any place on the forum to meet like-minded people?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Last night, 20, but now probably like... 10.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

x0emnem0x said:


> Last night, 20, but now probably like... 10.



10 is still good...if this is on a scale of 1-10. You know my slogan lady.


----------



## missyj1978

Lately its been off the charts! Im almost 36, I'm wasting my prime...


----------



## exponder

8.4 : Something about getting out the shower just makes me want to get messy all over again. :eat2:


----------



## dharmabean

missyj1978 said:


> Im almost 36, I'm wasting my prime...



So many things to rep you for today. But, alas, I've repped you too much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I would say mine is into overload. Im usually always horny, but lately yes lol.


----------



## Missamanda

Pretty sure at a scale of 1-10 I'm at a 20 right now. D:


----------



## Amaranthine

corrupted29 said:


> I'm already a 15 today.. probably going up to a 30 soon! Speaking of which, is there any place on the forum to meet like-minded people?



Wait, what?

...like, a meet-and-greet area for extremely horny people? 


I think I'm too burnt out for much of a sex drive lately. I'm jealous of seemingly most everyone else's scale transcendence.


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> ...like, a meet-and-greet area for extremely horny people?
> 
> 
> I think I'm too burnt out for much of a sex drive lately. I'm jealous of seemingly most everyone else's scale transcendence.



You shouldn't be. Hormones just get in the way. My life has been much easier since my libido vanished without a trace.


----------



## Goreki

About an eight. Equal parts horny and lethargic today. I need a nice big distraction to get me motivated.


----------



## lucca23v2

corrupted29 said:


> I'm already a 15 today.. probably going up to a 30 soon! Speaking of which, is there any place on the forum to meet like-minded people?



Not a bad idea...


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> ...like, a meet-and-greet area for extremely horny people?
> 
> 
> I think I'm too burnt out for much of a sex drive lately. I'm jealous of seemingly most everyone else's scale transcendence.



Enjoy the down time. Sometimes down time is good.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lucca23v2 said:


> Enjoy the down time. Sometimes down time is good.



not for ME! I've been trying to get her going for weeks, and nothing!

It's my duty, to please that booty.


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> not for ME! I've been trying to get her going for weeks, and nothing!
> 
> It's my duty, to please that booty.



awwwwww... sorry.... sned her pics....lots and lots of pics


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lucca23v2 said:


> awwwwww... sorry.... sned her pics....lots and lots of pics



I TRY! just yesterday I sent her one of a giant summer sausage between my cleavage. The things I do. I smelled like summer sausage all day. It was delicious.


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I TRY! just yesterday I sent her one of a giant summer sausage between my cleavage. The things I do. I smelled like summer sausage all day. It was delicious.



OMG!!!!!!!! I am sitting at work cracking up and everyone is looking at me like I am crazy. Loco.. you are too much


----------



## Rojodi

Sitting close to two rather attractive BBWs at a Starbucks, trying to write erotica involving a BBW:

8.5


----------



## EricW90

mines somewhere over 9000 out of 10, so a pretty average day... I'm like a few other people on this thread though, its been crazy the past week! ugh i think i just need a feeder girl with an equally high sex drive. anyone interested? haha


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I TRY! just yesterday I sent her one of a giant summer sausage between my cleavage. The things I do. I smelled like summer sausage all day. It was delicious.


Do you know what would be a good pic to send? You wouldn't even have to smell like sausage afterwards.... necessarily


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> Do you know what would be a good pic to send? You wouldn't even have to smell like sausage afterwards.... necessarily



SCRAM!! GET OUT OF HERE!!


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> SCRAM!! GET OUT OF HERE!!


NEVAR!!! Hee hee heeeeeee!!


----------



## BigChaz

I heard I could come into this thread to get some sausage?


----------



## Goreki

BigChaz said:


> I heard I could come into this thread to get some sausage?


It's BYOS. Or if you brought tomato sauce, someone might share theirs with you.


----------



## BigChaz

Goreki said:


> It's BYOS. Or if you brought tomato sauce, someone might share theirs with you.



I brought some alfredo sauce


----------



## Goreki

http://cheezburger.com/6437711104


----------



## violetviolets

I am raining on your horny parades with a 1.5 out of 10


----------



## freakyfred

I'm in that mood where I want to talk to someone about weird fetishes. That kinda counts right?


----------



## Amaranthine

freakyfred said:


> I'm in that mood where I want to talk to someone about weird fetishes. That kinda counts right?



I always want to talk to anyone about weird fetishes. I don't know why it isn't just one of those default small-talk options. 

"Hey! The weather's been nice lately, huh. Really sunny. Oh, and I tried out my new fox fursuit yesterday! Unfortunately, it really dulls the riding crop." 

"Yeah, I hope it stays like this; I'm so sick of snow! Coincidentally, my mom just tried hers out recently too! It looked great covered in sour cream."

Okay, maybe it's for the best that it isn't.


----------



## freakyfred

Amaranthine said:


> It looked great covered in sour cream.



This upsets me.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> I always want to talk to anyone about weird fetishes. I don't know why it isn't just one of those default small-talk options.
> 
> "Hey! The weather's been nice lately, huh. Really sunny. Oh, and I tried out my new fox fursuit yesterday! Unfortunately, it really dulls the riding crop."
> 
> "Yeah, I hope it stays like this; I'm so sick of snow! Coincidentally, my mom just tried hers out recently too! It looked great covered in sour cream."
> 
> Okay, maybe it's for the best that it isn't.



lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglynch

All of that made me lol. 

Is it possible to have a weired fetish. If you can that means that somebody has a normal fetish. 

I'm a 10... On the scale BTW, not that their was any confusion.


----------



## terpsichore

from 1-10? a 12.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> I always want to talk to anyone about weird fetishes. I don't know why it isn't just one of those default small-talk options.
> 
> "Hey! The weather's been nice lately, huh. Really sunny. Oh, and I tried out my new fox fursuit yesterday! Unfortunately, it really dulls the riding crop."
> 
> "Yeah, I hope it stays like this; I'm so sick of snow! Coincidentally, my mom just tried hers out recently too! It looked great covered in sour cream."
> 
> Okay, maybe it's for the best that it isn't.



Doh, can't rep you yet  But that just killed me this morning.


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww..come give Mama a hug. Haha.



freakyfred said:


> This upsets me.


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> I always want to talk to anyone about weird fetishes. I don't know why it isn't just one of those default small-talk options.
> 
> "Hey! The weather's been nice lately, huh. Really sunny. Oh, and I tried out my new fox fursuit yesterday! Unfortunately, it really dulls the riding crop."
> 
> "Yeah, I hope it stays like this; I'm so sick of snow! Coincidentally, my mom just tried hers out recently too! It looked great covered in sour cream."
> 
> Okay, maybe it's for the best that it isn't.



I could not rep you. This makes me sad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Amaranthine said:


> I always want to talk to anyone about weird fetishes. I don't know why it isn't just one of those default small-talk options.
> 
> "Hey! The weather's been nice lately, huh. Really sunny. Oh, and *I tried out my new fox fursuit* yesterday! Unfortunately, it really dulls the riding crop."
> 
> "Yeah, I hope it stays like this; I'm so sick of snow! Coincidentally, my mom just tried hers out recently too! It looked great covered in sour cream."
> 
> Okay, maybe it's for the best that it isn't.



homina homina homina


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> I'm a 10... On the scale BTW, not that their was any confusion.




You're a 10 on the hottie scale too!!  :eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## lucca23v2

at a 30 right now.. WTF????...lol


----------



## Rojodi

Way too

10+


----------



## Fuzzy

Def Con 3...


----------



## biglynch

TwilightStarr said:


> You're a 10 on the hottie scale too!!  :eat2: :kiss2:


You're way too kind.

I'm through the food, like off the scale. Just pick a number and double it.


----------



## Amaranthine

biglynch said:


> You're way too kind.
> 
> I'm through the food, like off the scale. Just pick a number and double it.



Is that like the Dims version of "through the roof"?

I'm on the same page. Completely through the food.


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Is that like the Dims version of "through the roof"?
> 
> I'm on the same page. Completely through the food.



Now either I was horngry and my brain combined sex and food, or my auto correct was being, as usual an absolute twathammer.

Both situations are under control.


----------



## Tad

I never do well at putting numbers to thinks like this, and the very word horny makes me less horny—just something about it. Because I think in analogies a lot of the time, I tend to &#8216;measure’ this (whatever you want to call it) by comparing it to the bass beat in music. In my younger days it was often like being in a nightclub playing electronic dance music, where the throb of the beat pulsed through your body, overwhelming focussed thought, coordinating everything to that beat. By comparison, these days I usually vary between a Beatles song that comes on a radio that was set to a comfortable volume for listening to some talking, down to a wiff of a Carpenter’s song heard from a passing car with the windows cracked open.

Today I could just about be in an anechoic chamber. Darned sinus infection has me feeling about as sexual as an old snowbank melting in the spring rain.


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> I never do well at putting numbers to thinks like this, and the very word horny makes me less hornyjust something about it. Because I think in *anal*ogies a lot of the time, I tend to measure this (whatever you want to call it) by comparing it to the bass beat in music. In my younger days it was often like being in a nightclub playing electronic dance music, where the throb of the beat pulsed through your body, overwhelming focussed thought, coordinating everything to that beat. By comparison, these days I usually vary between a Beatles song that comes on a radio that was set to a comfortable volume for listening to some talking, down to a wiff of a Carpenters song heard from a passing car with the windows cracked open.
> 
> Today I could just about be in an anechoic chamber. Darned sinus infection has me feeling about as sexual as an old snowbank melting in the spring rain.



Literally the only thing I could see. I'm going to hell.
Sorry


----------



## lucca23v2

^^.. Big L....I can see that you and I will get along just fine!...lol


----------



## Rojodi

Writing notes for naughty stories does not help

10+

49-years-old, waiting for the LT to kick in


----------



## lucca23v2

Rojodi said:


> Writing notes for naughty stories does not help
> 
> 10+
> 
> 49-years-old, waiting for the LT to kick in



I can never get into my stories like that.. I am always tweaking or finding something wrong, or how it could be better. I always have an authors/editors eye on my writing.

lol


----------



## Rojodi

lucca23v2 said:


> I can never get into my stories like that.. I am always tweaking or finding something wrong, or how it could be better. I always have an authors/editors eye on my writing.
> 
> lol



It's the notes that get me, the character backgrounds, the outline...


----------



## Noodles

10 a f***ING 10! Any lady takers? 

View attachment IMG_37252630278806.jpeg


----------



## bmann0413

Mine has been at 10+ ever since Monday night. I guess that's just a side effect of seeing a Dita Von Teese show in person, huh? lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

Noodles said:


> 10 a f***ING 10! Any lady takers?




Definitely want to get in on you, not only are you cute but you said "10 a f***ING 10!", quoting movies is the way to get to me


----------



## freakyfred

Someone just seduce me already.


----------



## Noodles

TwilightStarr said:


> Definitely want to get in on you, not only are you cute but you said "10 a f***ING 10!", quoting movies is the way to get to me



thanks TwilightStarr!


----------



## terpsichore

bmann0413 said:


> I guess that's just a side effect of seeing a Dita Von Teese show in person, huh? lol



lucky! she's brilliant; i would love to go to one of her shows.


----------



## BigChaz

Someone have their way with me please


----------



## LeoGibson

freakyfred said:


> Someone just seduce me already.



If you insist.


----------



## Surlysomething

I loooooove this movie so much.

My Dad used to come home and walk in the door and yell, "Here I am, you lucky people!" and we would die laughing.



LeoGibson said:


> If you insist.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> If you insist.





Surlysomething said:


> I loooooove this movie so much.
> 
> My Dad used to come home and walk in the door and yell, "Here I am, you lucky people!" and we would die laughing.



Holy shit, that was intense. I don't think I've ever seen this. What movie is it?


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Holy shit, that was intense. I don't think I've ever seen this. What movie is it?



This Boy's Life


----------



## Surlysomething

So yeah....off the charts.

Too bad i'm single right now..someone missed out big time. Haha


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm at about a 9/10

It's been about a week


----------



## lucca23v2

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm at about a 9/10
> 
> It's been about a week



Awww Ninji... you should get to NY.. I am sure there are plenty of women you can find here that wil help you with that.


----------



## Fuzzy

Not even measurable. I think my blood sugars are low.


----------



## lucca23v2

hot damn.. I am at def con 1 today....I am going to make calls and stay in all weekend having fun....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Here here. I am at about 20 lately, and am starting to have lascivious thoughts towards inanimate objects (kidding...kind of, lol). Dont know how much longer I can take it.


----------



## landshark

Fun thread! I've never noticed it before. I'm always horny. Sex is literally on my mind every day for the vast majority of the day. Even when it's not first on my mind it's there, brewing just beneath the surface. At this moment I'm a 10. At any given moment I think of it I'm a 10. I'm just a high revving motor I guess.


----------



## MsBrightside

Almost always 7+.(Years of near-celibacy will do that to a person.) I just went to the gas station to buy ice, and a youngish cashier told me I "was looking pretty tonight." Wearing jean shorts, an old blouse, and the sad remnants of make-up that had been applied in under 5 min early this morning? It was all I could do not to say take me--I'm yours!


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Almost always 7+.(Years of near-celibacy will do that to a person.) I just went to the gas station to buy ice, and a youngish cashier told me I "was looking pretty tonight." Wearing jean shorts, an old blouse, and the sad remnants of make-up that had been applied in under 5 min early this morning? It was all I could do not to say take me--I'm yours!



With the exception of the cashier (no one has ever told me I was looking pretty  ), I could have written this post.


----------



## MsBrightside

LeoGibson said:


> With the exception of the cashier (no one has ever told me I was looking pretty  ), I could have written this post.


Fun image of you in an old blouse and flaking mascara aside (thanks for that, by the way ), that stinks. 

I don't know about you, but I spend a fair amount of time spinning elaborate fantasies and taking matters into my own hands. It's still really frustrating, though.


----------



## landshark

MsBrightside said:


> I don't know about you, but I spend a fair amount of time spinning elaborate fantasies and taking matters into my own hands. It's still really frustrating, though.



My poor wife couldn't possibly keep up with me. She's a doll but it's not fair to expect her to match my drive. With that said, elaborate fantasies helps make up the difference. Nothing beats the real thing but when that's not an option an active imagination is an awesome thing!


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> Fun image of you in an old blouse and flaking mascara aside (thanks for that, by the way ), that stinks.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I spend a fair amount of time spinning elaborate fantasies and taking matters into my own hands. It's still really frustrating, though.



Please, I could rock mascara like a boss! 

As for the other, yeah that's pretty much the go-to option when you're not single.


----------



## KingBuu

Always at 100/10


----------



## lucca23v2

Ugh! I swear my sex drive is driving me crazy.. at 100 every day for the past 3 months!


----------



## balletguy

Past 2 weeks a big 10/10.


----------



## Melian

This morning, I awoke to find my bf rock hard, grinding against me. I started kissing and groping him....and then my alarm went off. I wanted to fuck him so badly, but absolutely had to get to work by a certain time today. Yep. Still feeling pretty goddamn horny.


----------



## joeantonio

Hey guys im joey 5'9 over 300 and as far as horny goes im at 9. its been a long while


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Five hundred thousand million today. Omg. This is killing me.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Five hundred thousand million today. Omg. This is killing me.


Lol....I feel you. I have a friend that sells that pure romance stuff... I swear I am her best customer.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ever get so hungry that you STOP being hungry, but you know you NEED to eat? I think that is about where I am at.

o.o


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ever get so hungry that you STOP being hungry, but you know you NEED to eat? I think that is about where I am at.
> 
> o.o


Lol... I know the feeling.. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecai

7-8. I guess. I'm not sure I can really quantify.


----------



## landshark

Both Thursday and Friday of this week saw pretty serious accidents on the freeway I take to get home. Traffic where I live is obscene on a good day but the slightest little accident fucks the whole thing up big time. And big accidents? You may as well get off the damn highway, find the nearest bar and just try to enjoy happy hour for a while. (Which is bad advice because presumably you'd still like to drive home, right?)

Anyway Thursday's wreck was so big they literally closed the freeway. Friday's wasn't as big, but it involved a compact car, an SUV pulling a trailer and a small fishing boat. Use your imagination what the scene of that crash looked like.

I say all this because I was ragingly horny on both days. Being horny while stuck in traffic is the worst! And what is usually a 45-60 minute commute was over 2 and a half hours two nights in a row while horny is almost unbearable!

On Thursday night I started feeling up my wife and she shot me down pretty quick. "Tomorrow night." she promised. On Friday I walking in and said, "Right now. Drop what you're doing and let's go." Thankfully she kept her promise.

Drinking and driving doesn't mix. Being horny and stuck in traffic? Not so much either. Avoid both.


----------



## dwesterny

Much like the odometer on a 1970 Chevelle or like a spring based round dial scale when I step on it the horny meter is not accurate when it has gone full circle passing the zero, possibly more than once.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm not quite sure how accurate my number is, but possibly a 7... 

Boyfriend needs to get back from Chicago ASAP... damn work.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Much like the odometer on a 1970 Chevelle or like a spring based round dial scale when I step on it the horny meter is not accurate when it has gone full circle passing the zero, possibly more than once.



...aaaand, all the FFAs in here have just had their horny meter increased by one from that description alone! =p


----------



## Tad

In all honesty, running about a 2 all week (as in, pretty much not feeling it, but still remember to wish that I was). ... damn work


----------



## Canes5xChamps

Hmmmm...well, ever see a video of a drooling hungry lion poised and laser focused to pounce on a gazelle??? Kinda like that...(only no gazelle in the picture here...so unlike the lion it's good we have opposable thumbs....just sayin').


----------



## lucca23v2

long work hours always ramp me up.. I am and have been off the charts since the like the 2nd week of Sept.


----------



## Melian

When a hot man tells you how much he loves it when you feed him...

Hrrrng. Basement flooding.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am unable to rep you but omg lmao


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> When a hot man tells you how much he loves it when you feed him...
> 
> Hrrrng. Basement flooding.



All dewy like?


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am unable to rep you but omg lmao



I'm gonna go rep myself a few times, now. 



dwesterny said:


> All dewy like?


"Weigh your worth before her majesty, the Verde River."

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMAG6KhH35U[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am unable to rep you but omg lmao



I repped it...lol


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> I repped it...lol



Much obliged *tips hat*


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> When a hot man tells you how much he loves it when you feed him...
> 
> Hrrrng. Basement flooding.


----------



## Melian

^ EXACTLY.


(I have been lounging around having perverted feeder fantasies for waaaay too long, tonight)


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> ^ EXACTLY.
> 
> 
> (I have been lounging around having perverted feeder fantasies for waaaay too long, tonight)



If it helps I'm in a hotel about to partake in delivery Panago pizza, cheezie sticks and San Pellegrino lemonade.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> If it helps I'm in a hotel about to partake in delivery Panago pizza, cheezie sticks and San Pellegrino lemonade.



Sprinting distance from my place??


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Sprinting distance from my place??



Depends, you good at long distance? Distant relative of Forrest Gump perhaps?


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Depends, you good at long distance? Distant relative of Forrest Gump perhaps?



Tease!!

And you know I'm lazy as fuck.


----------



## djudex

I'll rub a slice on my nipple in your honour instead


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I'll rub a slice on my nipple in your honour instead



As if you have a slice left.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> As if you have a slice left.



You know me too well :eat1:


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Hi. Ive been MIA for a few years. P.S. I dont know when im NOT horny.


----------



## dwesterny

Today is extra bad for some reason. I am just through the roof on this. Orders of magnitude above usual.


----------



## Melian

The bf got wasted the other night and wanted to try some VERY HOT feederism stuff - stuff that I wanted to do for a long time, but couldn't bring myself to suggest. Fuuuuuuu. I'm still having palpitations.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> The bf got wasted the other night and wanted to try some VERY HOT feederism stuff - stuff that I wanted to do for a long time, but couldn't bring myself to suggest. Fuuuuuuu. I'm still having palpitations.



Something YOU couldn't bring yourself to talk about?? Despite your reserved, puritanical nature I am certain it was... interesting. 

Glad you had a good time! :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Something YOU couldn't bring yourself to talk about?? Despite your reserved, puritanical nature I am certain it was... interesting.
> 
> Glad you had a good time! :eat1::eat2:



Nah, nothing that would surprise anyone here. Just didn't think he'd be into it at all, but then he suggested it on his own. Giggity.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

< envious!

Grats tho. Volunteer is waaay more sexy than suggestion!!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> < envious!
> 
> Grats tho. Volunteer is waaay more sexy than suggestion!!



I just want to be fucking this guy all day, every day. Having trouble focusing on other aspects of life. Haha.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I feel you!


-----

I'm shivering with it today. And it is all my own fault.


----------



## balletguy

Must be the fall air I'm 10/10


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. I am sick and even with that I am way past 10... I am like on 100.


----------



## lucca23v2

reading a new book.. and there is a line in there.. where the main character (a female) says.. "of course I brought condoms. Bought new condoms too because it has been so long that the ones I have might have reverted to their original element forms..


----------



## lucca23v2

at 100 today.. ugh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I was fine 'til I started writing a spicy chapter. Got myself and my characters all riled up and now i don't have time to FINISH!!!!!

Worst. Authoress. EVER!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was fine 'til I started writing a spicy chapter. Got myself and my characters all riled up and now i don't have time to FINISH!!!!!
> 
> Worst. Authoress. EVER!



It sucks not having time to 'finish,' but I'm not sure what that has to do with writing? :blink:

And I'm at about a 1 today. Blargh. Not even interested in being interested. I think maybe I'm getting sick (or possibly just old, but I'm almost hoping for sick)


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was fine 'til I started writing a spicy chapter. Got myself and my characters all riled up and now i don't have time to FINISH!!!!!
> 
> Worst. Authoress. EVER!



No- that's exactly what makes you a good authoress! Your imagination is so vivid that it can translate itself into a form of reality.


----------



## Rojodi

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was fine 'til I started writing a spicy chapter. Got myself and my characters all riled up and now i don't have time to FINISH!!!!!
> 
> Worst. Authoress. EVER!



I know EXACTLY what you mean!

And not a bad writer, not at all!


----------



## Tad

Yep, was getting sick. Spent most of yesterday sleeping.

And it is amazing what spending that much time dozing, with nothing pressing to think about, can do in terms of letting your brain drift back to more pleasant thoughts


----------



## swamptoad

_The thread title made me think of this song._

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMiKH0ro4Nk[/ame]

Sex with you is all I want,
Sex with you and sometimes food is all I really want,
Sex with you and sometimes food and maybe a movie or a play
Is all I really want today
Sex with you and sometimes food and maybe a movie or a play and sleep,
But not too much at all, is really all I want.
Sex, food, movie, play, sleep...
Shower, a shower with you and some shampoo would be oh so good
Sex with you and sometimes food and a movie or a play,
Some sleep, a shower and a shampoo with you is all I really want.
Really.


----------



## LeoGibson

That awesome feeling when you wake up every morning with a raging hard-on and roaring like a lion and looking about and wondering who you can fuck today! 


Then you remember you're married so you settle for quietly beating off in the bathroom.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> It sucks not having time to 'finish,' but I'm not sure what that has to do with writing? :blink:



Loool unlike guys, being aroused for us gals can be almost as pleasurable as anything else. Finishing the chapter when you get yourself all uppity is important. It's all about closure!!!!



agouderia said:


> No- that's exactly what makes you a good authoress! Your imagination is so vivid that it can translate itself into a form of reality.





Rojodi said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean!
> 
> And not a bad writer, not at all!



Thank you! :blush:



LeoGibson said:


> That awesome feeling when you wake up every morning with a raging hard-on and roaring like a lion and looking about and wondering who you can fuck today!
> 
> 
> Then you remember you're married so you settle for quietly beating off in the bathroom.



You are too much!


----------



## Fat Molly

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I was fine 'til I started writing a spicy chapter. Got myself and my characters all riled up and now i don't have time to FINISH!!!!!
> 
> Worst. Authoress. EVER!



this feel. so hard.


----------



## BigFA

Being on this board always arouses me. And seeing that fantastic photo of Molly above makes me a 10 on the horny scale right now.:wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well I was like a 4, until I checked this thread... lol. Damnit.


----------



## dwesterny

I'm like simultaneously incredibly high on this meter but at the same time incredibly low on it. I don't know...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Does the horny meter have an N/A option then?


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Does the horny meter have an N/A option then?



An N/A? Na.


----------



## abofeklar

I'm at a 10+ level, like aching balls stuff.......


----------



## BigChaz

I'm at my parents house for Christmas, so like, -100000


----------



## Pinkbelly

seven or eight, here, deep dish pizza and teasing tend to do that to me


----------



## big_lad27

High up in the scale, been mad horny lately :doh:


----------



## abofeklar

still 10+, still aching


----------



## bigmac

Wife had an operation and can't do it for three weeks. One week in and I'm climbing the walls (10+).


----------



## x0emnem0x

-80 right now.


----------



## Rojodi

11

Damn women!


----------



## Mark02

Been eating lots more raw veggies left over from dishes (candied carrots, broccoli casserole, etc.) and ordering steak when dining out + working out with my gf's younger brother and sister = prime time. Only problem is they are staying over in the next room.


----------



## Pinkbelly

Very at the moment. Again, huge meal late night and beer. my secret weakness


----------



## dwesterny

I think I'm in danger of developing carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Rojodi

It's pegged at 10; I'm not Nigel Tufnel, so it can't go to 11.


----------



## lucca23v2

Through the roof. on 100 to the 10th power.


----------



## rabbitislove

Through the roof. Im at that point in life where even though I know I dont want kids, my body is in hyperdrive to procreate. Just annoyingly stupidly horny. I feel like Famke Janssen in her episode of Star Trek but definitely not as jazzed as she was.


----------



## LeoGibson

Mine used to ebb and flow from moderate to high but probably averaging around a 7 most of the time. Since beginning TRT, I'm running 10+ all the time. It's an added bonus I wasn't expecting but it's way more distracting than it seemed to be when I was 17.


----------



## Melian

Work has been exhausting, but my bf always walks around naked at home....so I'm constantly alternating between 0 and 10. He seems to have become considerably lazier though, and it's more difficult to convince him to do it. :/


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Work has been exhausting, but my bf always walks around naked at home....so I'm constantly alternating between 0 and 10. He seems to have become considerably lazier though, and it's more difficult to convince him to do it. :/



How do you get lazier than naked??


----------



## Crumbling

djudex said:


> How do you get lazier than naked??



leaving your socks on


----------



## lucca23v2

djudex said:


> How do you get lazier than naked??



I am assuming she means that he is less than in the mood to have sex, or has no energy for it.


----------



## landshark

Melian said:


> Work has been exhausting, but my bf always walks around naked at home....so I'm constantly alternating between 0 and 10. He seems to have become considerably lazier though, and *it's more difficult to convince him to do it.* :/



I realize all men are a little different, but this simply does not compute to me. My wife never has to "convince" me. At any given time if she says, "let's go" I will stop what I'm doing and we'd get to work. I'm pretty much always in the mood. If we did it every morning and every evening I'd still want it in the middle of the day.


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> Work has been exhausting, but my bf always walks around naked at home....so I'm constantly alternating between 0 and 10. He seems to have become considerably lazier though, and it's more difficult to convince him to do it. :/





happily_married said:


> I realize all men are a little different, but this simply does not compute to me. My wife never has to "convince" me. At any given time if she says, "let's go" I will stop what I'm doing and we'd get to work. I'm pretty much always in the mood. If we did it every morning and every evening I'd still want it in the middle of the day.



Believe it or not, gaining weight can throw off your hormones. Lower ones libido. a few months ago i was at maybe at a 7... a few pounds lost and I am at 1000 all day every day.


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> Believe it or not, gaining weight can throw off your hormones. Lower ones libido. a few months ago i was at maybe at a 7... a few pounds lost and I am at 1000 all day every day.



I think this is it. As he gains more weight, his libido seems to have crashed. It's not that he's ashamed of his appearance or anything (he seems fine with it...like I said, he barely ever wears clothes and, when he does, they are usually pretty form-fitting), and he knows that he I'm ready to go whenever he wants it, but he just doesn't want it as much. Or maybe I'm just old and ugly. Or maybe a little from column A, a little from column B.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Same with my hubby!!

I'm at about -100 though right now.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Same with my hubby!!
> 
> I'm at about -100 though right now.



Our lives. I weep for them


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> I think this is it. As he gains more weight, his libido seems to have crashed. It's not that he's ashamed of his appearance or anything (he seems fine with it...like I said, he barely ever wears clothes and, when he does, they are usually pretty form-fitting), and he knows that he I'm ready to go whenever he wants it, but he just doesn't want it as much. Or maybe I'm just old and ugly. Or maybe a little from column A, a little from column B.


I doubt that you are old and ugly. Speaking from experience, after i hit 250.. every 10 -20lb gain required my body to slow down and readjust to the weight gain.

On the plus side.. once the body is adjusted to the weight gain.. the libido returns. He might just get winded faster. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

lucca23v2 said:


> I doubt that you are old and ugly. Speaking from experience, after i hit 250.. every 10 -20lb gain required my body to slow down and readjust to the weight gain.
> 
> On the plus side.. once the body is adjusted to the weight gain.. the libido returns. He might just get winded faster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Hey, that's cool - he doesn't need to do any work. LOL. Just needs to, uh, be prepared.


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> Hey, that's cool - he doesn't need to do any work. LOL. Just needs to, uh, be prepared.


Hey.. sometimes them doing less work (like being tied) is a good thing.. lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I think this is it. As he gains more weight, his libido seems to have crashed. It's not that he's ashamed of his appearance or anything (he seems fine with it...like I said, he barely ever wears clothes and, when he does, they are usually pretty form-fitting), and he knows that he I'm ready to go whenever he wants it, but he just doesn't want it as much. Or maybe I'm just old and ugly. Or maybe a little from column A, a little from column B.



It is unlikely that your appearance has suddenly changed that much! From my experiences with my wife hormones can be a huge factor  Id pretty much concluded that I just wasnt attractive to her anymore, then she stopped taking hormonal birth control, and within a few months her libido was suddenly back in a serious way.

Speaking from my personal experience from the guy side of things: stress/depression can be huge factors (the one time that I got laid off, I was probably six months into the subsequent job before my libido was anything like normal, and even then I dont think it was the same). More subtly, getting fatter can effect confidence/feeling of masculinity, just in a day-to-day, out in the world sort of way, that has nothing to do with ones partner. Just that unspoken but entirely clear feeling of where you stand in the pecking order, of who should get out of whos way, etc, plus how people react to your appearance isnt always something that you can put a finger on, but you know when people you meet are thinking you are attractive or not.

Guys dont have the same obvious hormonal changes that women do, but as noted, getting fatter can change hormone levels as well. I know Ive seen a couple of FFA who preferred quite soft partners note that that finding a soft partner who was hard could be a challenge -- so perhaps in some cases the hormone effects can even be that severe? (although Id suspect a feedback loop of influences from getting fat, social influences/standing, lifestyle all combining to reach a point that bad. Or possibly just undiagnosed type two diabetes).

Whatever the causes, it certainly can be frustrating when you are the higher libido partner!


----------



## djudex

lucca23v2 said:


> I am assuming she means that he is less than in the mood to have sex, or has no energy for it.



That makes more sense.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> Or maybe I'm just old and ugly.



From your recent photos its highly dubious Melian  I agree with Luca, its probably an adjustment and once he has adjusted, you guys will be back to your normal, freaky selves


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Or maybe I'm just old and ugly.


Yeah, no. You nearly gave me an ischemic brain episode with a tattoo, all the blood was going elsewhere.


----------



## rabbitislove

Listen to Dwes, he is a smart man.

However I had a dream last weekend that I was box-blocked by Dwes and former prime minister Stephen Harper. I was looking for action, but the both of you wanted to have these long ass elaborate conversations. Woke up both horny and annoyed.


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Listen to Dwes, he is a smart man.
> 
> However I had a dream last weekend that I was box-blocked by Dwes and former prime minister Stephen Harper. I was looking for action, but the both of you wanted to have these long ass elaborate conversations. Woke up both horny and annoyed.



1. not smart
2. not a tory
3. am a twat blocker


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Yeah, no. You nearly gave me an ischemic brain episode with a tattoo, all the blood was going elsewhere.



And I'd do it again! 



rabbitislove said:


> Listen to Dwes, he is a smart man.
> 
> However I had a dream last weekend that I was box-blocked by Dwes and former prime minister Stephen Harper. I was looking for action, but the both of you wanted to have these long ass elaborate conversations. Woke up both horny and annoyed.



Ok, for a second I thought you were trying to bang Harper in your dream. It was terrifying. LOL.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Or maybe I'm just old and ugly. Or maybe a little from column A, a little from column B.



I'll chime in with the others. Um no, this is not it at all. Probably hormonal. Test gets lower with fat gain. Test gets lower and the interest and the drive just isn't there as strong.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> And I'd do it again!



Lol I'm hoping to make it up to Toronto at some point this summer. So who knows!


----------



## BChunky

10 at the moment


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> I'll chime in with the others. Um no, this is not it at all. Probably hormonal. Test gets lower with fat gain. Test gets lower and the interest and the drive just isn't there as strong.



Heh. I was just kidding, though - I look exactly the same as I did when we started dating, so he knew what he was getting into 

But yes, you're right that fat is feminizing. He didn't seem fat enough to really start having that effect, but I guess that's the case.



dwesterny said:


> Lol I'm hoping to make it up to Toronto at some point this summer. So who knows!



Woo! You know the drill: give me a bit of notice and I'll find some time


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Heh. I was just kidding, though - I look exactly the same as I did when we started dating, so he knew what he was getting into
> 
> But yes, you're right that fat is feminizing. He didn't seem fat enough to really start having that effect, but I guess that's the case.




True enough. I'm sure you do know what you look like. But I figured it would be a more gentlemanly compliment to put it that way rather than as a creepy middle-age man and say, you're hot AF and every guy here would smash it for sure. 

On a side note, if it does become an issue you can always have him try tribulus terrestris. It is dog shit as a test booster,but it has been shown to raise the libido.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> And I'd do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, for a second I thought you were trying to bang Harper in your dream. It was terrifying. LOL.



No he's not fat enough  (And also I wouldnt bang Harper for a plethora of other reasons). Also Dwes was dressed as a park ranger. Trying to keep me from bears I guess?


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Also Dwes was dressed as a park ranger. Trying to keep me from bears I guess?


Actually that was all a part of my elaborate plan to steal you picnic basket. I am smarter than the average bear. 

Literally, I am barely (bear-ly) more intelligent than a forest animal.


----------



## rabbitislove

Damn Dwes, what is with the self deprecation as of late? 

View attachment kt.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Damn Dwes, what is with the self deprecation as of late?



It's not new. I once had someone tell me I needed to project more pride end egoism. She asked me to tell her something I was better than others at. I replied that I was the best at self-deprecation.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

rabbitislove said:


> Damn Dwes, what is with the self deprecation as of late?




It's just an elaborate ploy to fish for compliments


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's just an elaborate ploy to fish for compliments



Nah, I do that in the pic threads.


----------



## abofeklar

There's tons of stuff on the web about obesity, sex, and how being fat can mess with your sexual world.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> True enough. I'm sure you do know what you look like. But I figured it would be a more gentlemanly compliment to put it that way rather than as a creepy middle-age man and say, you're hot AF and every guy here would smash it for sure.
> 
> On a side note, if it does become an issue you can always have him try tribulus terrestris. It is dog shit as a test booster,but it has been shown to raise the libido.



LOL. I'm stealing your line and using it on EVERYONE. 
And thanks, I'll look into the tribulus terrestris. We haven't done a lot of investigating regarding the sex drive, because he's lazy and I don't have time. He's got some viagra, and it works seriously well, but he has to want to take it. Sigh. 



rabbitislove said:


> No he's not fat enough  (And also I wouldnt bang Harper for a plethora of other reasons). Also Dwes was dressed as a park ranger. Trying to keep me from bears I guess?



Such a scandalous image is in my mind, now. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's just an elaborate ploy to fish for compliments



Totally. That's what he does with his free time. That and warding off bears. Hee hee.


----------



## Rojodi

Halter dresses? In my office? 

pushing it to 11.


----------



## Tad

Since my wife's libido came back a few months ago she is often running at probably like a seven or eight, but after years of dealing with her being at about 0.5, I'd managed to suppress my own libido pretty well, and have only rebounded to maybe a 4.

With the result that I'm getting the occasional comment to the effect of "Why were you so late coming to bed, I fell asleep before then, and I wanted to do stuff." It is an effort to bite my tongue and not say "Hey, welcome to most of my last 18 years.". 

There are worse problems to have, but it just all feels weird.


----------



## lille

My libido has tanked recently. It resurfaces right at the tail end of my cycle. However for the past two days I've been physically aroused but bot so much mentally. Damn work schedule. It's hard when I get home at 11 and by boyfriend works a regular 9-5 because by the time I'm wound down from work he's ready for bed.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> LOL. I'm stealing your line and using it on EVERYONE.
> And thanks, I'll look into the tribulus terrestris. We haven't done a lot of investigating regarding the sex drive, because he's lazy and I don't have time. He's got some viagra, and it works seriously well, but he has to want to take it. Sigh.



Feel free. It's nice and classy and to the point!

That's the difference between the two. Viagra works if you take it when you want to fuck. Tribulus makes you want to fuck. At least in my experience using it.



Tad said:


> Since my wife's libido came back a few months ago she is often running at probably like a seven or eight, but after years of dealing with her being at about 0.5, I'd managed to suppress my own libido pretty well, and have only rebounded to maybe a 4.
> 
> With the result that I'm getting the occasional comment to the effect of "Why were you so late coming to bed, I fell asleep before then, and I wanted to do stuff." It is an effort to bite my tongue and not say "Hey, welcome to most of my last 18 years.".
> 
> There are worse problems to have, but it just all feels weird.



I think we are near the same age. Have you had your testosterone levels checked? I did mine and they were low. So I spent a year researching and trying to boost naturally through herbs, and diet, and weight training. After a year I retested and it was still the same so I started replacement therapy which is fairly common for us guys in our 40's. I know, all my equipment worked just fine but sometimes the mental motivation wasn't there. I'd be aroused but would be like, meh screw it I'm tired. Maybe this weekend. The difference was going from being happy to do it once or twice in a week to wanting to do it 3 times or more a day. I strongly suggest to all my pals around my age to get that checked. It doesn't mean your not functioning it just means that you might not be functioning optimally. I know if I have an 8 cylinder engine I don't want it firing on only 2 or 3 cylinders ya dig?


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> I know, all my equipment worked just fine but sometimes the mental motivation wasn't there. I'd be aroused but would be like, meh screw it I'm tired. Maybe this weekend.


 
This is called an equalizer. Women go through this with sex in general. It seems that women, for the most part, have to be mentally and emotionally engaged in order to really enjoy sex. When women don't want to have sex, there are many things that go into it, but most of the time it is just that mentally they are not into it, or something else is a bigger need than sex at that moment.

That being said, a low/slow libido sucks and not in a good way.


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> This is called an equalizer. Women go through this with sex in general. It seems that women, for the most part, have to be mentally and emotionally engaged in order to really enjoy sex. When women don't want to have sex, there are many things that go into it, but most of the time it is just that mentally they are not into it, or something else is a bigger need than sex at that moment.
> 
> That being said, a low/slow libido sucks and not in a good way.



It's definitely something I can understand better now than when I was younger. But the cool thing about now is having the understanding but also having the drive I had when younger as well. It makes for a good combination!


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> It's definitely something I can understand better now than when I was younger. But the cool thing about now is having the understanding but also having the drive I had when younger as well. It makes for a good combination!


 
Yes it does! That understanding makes sex better for all involved. Specially since as women get older their sex drive tends to go up.


----------



## Tad

LG: I have no doubt that my levels are well down from younger days, from a variety of signs. But there is supposed to be a drop as we age, is there not? I never really thought of looking at getting it boosted, just assuming this was biology as intended. Still, I'll at least tentatively raise the issue the next time I have to see a medical practitioner (although to be honest, our nurse practitioner is awesome in many ways, but after several stints volunteering in Africa, her sympathy for First World Problems may not be as high as some people's ....)


----------



## LeoGibson

Due to many issues that are easily findable on Google, men's test levels are declining more rapidly and at an earlier age. But yes, they do drop off with age, but so does one's hair, or bone density etc. does that mean you shouldn't try to keep it if you're so inclined, or should quit drinking milk and eating cheese and quit exercising as you age because you know those things drop off naturally. There is no reason nor any shame in wanting to be your best self as long as you can. I'm not sure about Canada but there are many centers that specialize in TRT ( testosterone replacement therapy ) I would suggest going to someplace like that where they have a much better understanding than a typical family doctor would.


----------



## Rojodi

leogibson said:


> due to many issues that are easily findable on google, men's test levels are declining more rapidly and at an earlier age. But yes, they do drop off with age, but so does one's hair, or bone density etc. Does that mean you shouldn't try to keep it if you're so inclined, or should quit drinking milk and eating cheese and quit exercising as you age because you know those things drop off naturally. There is no reason nor any shame in wanting to be your best self as long as you can. I'm not sure about canada but there are many centers that specialize in trt ( testosterone replacement therapy ) i would suggest going to someplace like that where they have a much better understanding than a typical family doctor would.



my wife wishes!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

50000000000000000000

Hubby just got measured for a kilt (don't ask) and they measured around his belly button where it sits, and he measured at 47 inches at 260 lbs. and he was sucking in a bit

Haaaaawwwwttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> 50000000000000000000
> 
> Hubby just got measured for a kilt (don't ask) and they measured around his belly button where it sits, and he measured at 47 inches at 260 lbs. and he was sucking in a bit
> 
> Haaaaawwwwttttttttttttttttt



Ooooooh. Dats nice.


----------



## djudex

Xyantha Reborn said:


> 50000000000000000000
> 
> Hubby just got measured for a kilt (don't ask) and they measured around his belly button where it sits, and he measured at 47 inches at 260 lbs. and he was sucking in a bit
> 
> Haaaaawwwwttttttttttttttttt





Melian said:


> Ooooooh. Dats nice.



I always feel ambivalent when I see stuff like this. My first reaction is "damn, that's so small!" and then my next is "shit...that probably shouldn't be the first thing I think of 47" around...".


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha size is relative, i suppose!!! For me it was just one of those hot/wow moments, because its a stark contrast to when we met. Not really a "quantity" FFA myself; s'all about the quality, and damn he has it.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha size is relative, i suppose!!! For me it was just one of those hot/wow moments, because its a stark contrast to when we met. Not really a "quantity" FFA myself; s'all about the quality, and damn he has it.



And you aren't at all looking forward to him flaunting it in a kilt, right?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Precisely!!!


----------

